# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Am I first? Oh yes I am ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Sam I'm glad it turned out better than they said yesterday   I can't believe your keeping it a secret about the sex, come on a little hint!

Lets hope there will be tonnes of positives rolling in on this new thread  

[fly]                [/fly]


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Woot to the shiny new thread 

Samia -Am pleased the out come of todays scans proved better than expected and that things are moving in the right direction for you now. 

Sleepy - not too mental yet alltho work may drive me over the edge! My back has gotten really sore the last few days and all the standing about isn't doing me any good. As for working at Mothercare you just learn to deal with it. TBH its fine most of the time till you get some strumpet of a mother who doesnt know how lucky she is to have kids and you wanna thump her, or there rude to you and fortunatley there far and few between.

Decided to weigh my self today see what damage I've done with the munching and then the bloating. Am pleased to say a big fat nothing  So altho I look fat and seem to have gained a dress size(maybe more) am still the same weight as a few weeks back before all the drugs, bonus  Looking forward to tomorrow have friend from US visiting and gonna take her for a meal, contemplating Dexters in Weybridge but havent ever tried it so who knows.

Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Somnium I'm in and out of the mothercare in Brooklands every now and again, hope you'll be needing them maternity trousers soon  

Sleepy Good luck testing tomorrow


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A quick one from me while I'm brushing my teeth as it's way past my bedtime!!

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Sleepy - I have everything crossed for you...              

Sam, I'm so glad it wasn't as bad as they'd said.  As Rosh said these departments have come on so much that I'm sure there's loads that can be done for your little boy or girl - that's mean not telling us!!  Hope the meeting on Friday goes well.

Somnium - well done on maintaining your weight - I lost 2.5lbs at Weight Watchers this week - think it must be the nerves?  Although I keep telling dh that I eat much more healthily when he's not here!!  I can imagine that when you get your bfp next week    you'll make a wonderful mother after watching how 'not to do it' from all the angry mums in Mothercare!!

Hi to everyone else.

No news from here except that I'm still spotty and feel like I've pulled a muscle above my pubic bone - it hurts when I stand up and hold my tummy in.  Hoping it's pg symptoms?!    

Night night everyone!

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

SD - FX for today! hope it brings you FANTASTIC NEWS!   

Sarah - Symptom watching is FAB! Oooh perhaps that could be a symptom... is it not time for you to test yet?!?!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

TanyaK - Thats where I am Brooklands Mothercare you should come say hi next time your around I can normally be found by customer services at the back of the store. 

Sarah - Well done on the weight loss, I gave up a few weeks ago but had lost 1st7lb before. I'm still eating healthily and hoping to go back to excersing gently at some point though. Maybe swimming and yoga 

BTW just wondering what pregnancy or parenting books anyone has read? And if anyone would recommend certain magazines, tesco seems to have a huge selection!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Just had a quick catch up........

Niccad - I go t a lovely accupuncturist in Hersham.  He specialises in fertility.  PM me if you want his details.

Samia - so glad things went OK at St Georges.

Thanks to everyone else who answered my Q about counselling!  I'm counting down the days til our 1st appt at QM.  I'm trying not to get too excited and plan my year ahead, as I know the chances of IVF working 1st time are slim - I just can't help myself!

Have a good day
Grimmy


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning

Sleepy - loads and loads and loads and loads of luck for testing today   

Grimmy - don't forget that lots of people *are* successful on their first tx cycles, so keeping everything crossed that you are too! 

Somnium - I bought "What to Expect When You're Expecting", when I was expecting  and thought it was a great book. In terms of magazines, things like Prima Baby magazine (or whatever it's called) are good, but there is only so much a magazine can cover off before things start to get repetitive

Sarah - ooh yes lots of lovely pg symptoms for you hopefully    fab weight loss too!

Sam - hooray for the second scan/consultation showing that things aren't quite as bad as they first made them out to be! 

Hello everyone else - sorry I'm being lazy as I've only read this thread and not the last one - oops!

Well Ellis is 3months old today! How on earth did that happen so quickly - scary stuff!!!

Take care all and lots of  all round

Liz
xxx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just bookmarking this thread.

Still reading from time to time and will no doubt be posting more in the future when I actually have some news.

Caroline


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Day 5 of Down Regging. Headache has gone. But I can't wear my contact lenses as my eyes are very sticky. Plus hayfever doesn't help. Got DR scan next Wednesday! Very excited!!!!

DH going to his brothers wedding tonight in Thailand (I can't go as doctor said so!   ) so going to be home alone until next Tuesday. 

Going to have lots of R&R (and yoga) but getting very excited that it is all so close. I'm feeling very positive about it all now.

Had a nightmare with my bosses. They said I needed to take the time off as holiday and I took it to the senior management as I didn't think this was very fair. I've instigated a policy change which has meant that they class it now as paid leave.   But it does mean my immediate managers are being really unfair with me and very  . Oh well- I finish next Wednesday for a week then only 3 days and then a week off for EC/ET and rest. 

Hope you are all in a good place


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i just read posts for the last 3 days and oh my...........! 
Samia my heart calmed down now for you, hope you get all info you need on friday. Am i the first one guessing, saying it's a boy?    I am the captain of team BOY   hugs and love to you   PS: the time has come for the giant cups to come to use   

sleepy........................?     

love to all
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry - can't stop - just bookmarking - hi everyone 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

vendabenda said:


> Am i the first one guessing, saying it's a boy?    I am the captain of team BOY


Sorry Venda - I guessed a boy for Sam a couple of weeks ago    however, at least I agree that this one's a boy!

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there, no stopping as off on hols friday for 2 weeks- thank God


As for me, finances on business finally turning round thanks to new FD. Phew! Was really worried for while which can't have helped.

Surgery booked for 8th July, would have been sooner but refused to miss our holiday! Still no A/F- given up worrying about it. At least pain has eased off.
Under Mr Manyonda at Parkside- thinks I have had a missed miscarriage( don't see how as got BFN) and so will also do a DNC. Him and Dr S will work together once op done. To be honest concentraing on other things, as seems to unlikely to happen for us.

Sam, I am thinking of you lovely. I am praying that it is very fixable which I believe it is- I think its a boy!
Sleepy- aren't you supposed to test today? I came on here to check. Will check later- Good Luck
Sarah, those cramps are very good news . Lots of PMA, thinking of you
Pin Pin good luck this month
Wombly and feline good luck with the 12 weeks scan! Where does the time go?

Everyone else Tanya, wombly, feline, liz and all the newbies love and luck

I will be back in a few months but will post if there is some good news and I know there will be

didi
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Margot and Jerry said:


> vendabenda said:
> 
> 
> > Am i the first one guessing, saying it's a boy?    I am the captain of team BOY
> ...


oh bum  can i be the teams secretary then?


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Well ladies, sorry have been AWOL for the past 24 hours, didn't want to jinx my news, well really I couldn't believe it.  It is a  !

I tested last night about 8pm and it was positive, I peed on the stick and then left DH to check on it, I was nearly sick with nerves, was so expecting bad news as had lots of crampy pains yesterday.  But did another one last night and again at 4am!!  Went for blood test this morning and they told me within 20 mins it was positive and have just had call about HCG level, it's 319, which to be honest makes no sense to me!  So you think you can't wait to get to this stage and now still the worry goes on!!!!

I really want to say thank you all for your brilliant support, you have been brill to me (considering I'm not even a QM girl!) and I couldn't have done it without you.

love to all, xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratulations sleepy     I'm come back later as I have a grumpy baby


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations Sleepy on your BFP brilliant news and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hun   

Hello everybody and have a fab time on hols Didi and thanks for the pm babe  

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks ladies, x

Sam - glad yesterday went better than expected, hopefully it will all work out ok.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*HOORAY SLEEPY!!! *   
So happy for you... I was really worried that we hadn't heard from you earlier... You must be bloody delighted!!

Now let's hope for a hat-trick (you, me and Somnium all within a week)   

Kezza - glad headaches have gone. Good luck for next Wednesday's scan. Good for you taking the issue over your managers' heads. Most people don't tell work and just pull a sickie but it's good to be honest and fight for your rights - you go girl!!

Didi - glad to hear things are cooking with you. Have a good break and keep us posted when you feel up to it.

Somnium - how are you feeling? I'm a bit more positive since hearing Sleepy's third time lucky news (this is my 3rd time lucky FET?! ). On our very first IVF in November 2006, we had a bfp (despite the fact that I was bleeding) and I dashed out and bought a Dorling Kindersley Pregnancy Week by Week book and the bloody thing has haunted me ever since we had the biochemical 2 days later. Wherever I hide it, I always seem to happen across it when I really don't want to so my advice to you would be to only buy it when you get your bfp next Thursday and not before!! It's a pretty good book by the way! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for us both   

Rosh - my test date is next Tuesday. The only time I've ever got to test date without bleeding was on my last FET so it really hit me hard that it was a bfn - as I didn't bleed I was convinced it had worked. I'm a bit more prepared this time but still it's the scariest thing ever.

Hey Wombly, how you doing? When's your next scan? Are your clothes getting tight yet?

Hi to everyone else - speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

*YIPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Huge congratulations Sleepy that is AWESOME NEWS!!!
You had me worried when i checked at 7am this morning hoping to see some good news!!!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleepy - CONGRATS on your BFP hun!!! I knew it!!! Have PM'd you

Sarah - you're next!! Everything crossed for you! I should receive the date for my 12wk scan in the next few days and yes clothes are definitely tight!!! But, as I said to DH, they're only going to get tighter! Still got everything crossed for you  

Somnium - I agree with Sarah - its much more fun buying stuff when you've got your BFP (which you will do  )

Sam - so glad the scan turned out to be better than you thought - can't believe you're not telling us the flavour!!!!

Didi - hope you have a great holiday & that well deserved rest 

Venda - your comment on the cups made me  - get on with the   
As for me - my little sister has gone into labour today! Her choice of hospital didn't have enough midwives on so she was sent to one in Portsmouth, which she said wasn't very nice. Anyway they had a look at her & although they could see the head, she wasn't open enough so they sent her home & told her to come back when her contractions are 2-3 mins apart. when I spoke to her on the phone she had a contraction while I was talking her to her - sounds painful 

I had my midwife booking in appt yesterday but she couldn't do bloods as I need to be exactly 10wks (and not 9+6 as I was yesterday) - so I have to go back on Monday to do the bloods and they'll be sending my 12wk scan date in the post in the next few days. Also - the MW weighed me - I've put on half a stone since my BFP!! Oops! Suppose its only going to go up for the next 8mths eh  I got loads of information & a bounty pack and a government issued 'The pregnancy book' which gives you what's happening week by week, after birth, etc - was quite impressed. Have also already booked my antenatal classes (she said I have to do it asap to get a chance)

I'm also in the boy team - I think if Sam isn't telling anyone what it is then its what we would least expect - so its got to be a boy! (if you understand my logic!)

Hi Tanya, Rosh, Pinpin, Kezzababes, Caroline, Feline & everyone else

Wombly x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm just book marking too...
Nothing exciting to report from me - 9th July still seems like ages away for my 1st appointment. Seriously though, its really not that far. Trying desperately hard give up smoking and need to lose some weight too. Boo!
Scaruh xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your   Sleepy, fantastic news.    

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok, lots of  

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Sleepy I hope it's starting to sink in, that is brilliant news! Well done.

  Somnium and Sarah  

Didi Have a great holiday 

Wombly Good luck Monday 

I think that Sam is having a boy too 

Scaruh The 9th will be here in no time


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Just a quickie today as have things to do about the house still and its already 20 to 10 eek!

Sleepy am soooooooooooo pleased for you mega huge congrats xxx

Sarah I'm with you on hoping for a hatrick  Got such mad indegestion today and have only ever had it once before over 7 years ago!

As for buying things once I have a BFP thats sooooo not me haha you try working at Mothercare when sale goes on (yes I have tons!). But as I see it I will have a baby one day so its not a waste and I dont believe in luck!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Just a quick one from me to say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you Sleepy    
I'm sooo happy for you I remember when we met and you said that like me you had never had  BFP before and now you have one !!!  It is inspiring ! I wish you a healthy pregnancy, Enjoy it !

Good luck to Somnium and Sarah, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Sarah I don't recall that you mentioned any of the symptoms you're having this time in previous cycle so I tinnk it's a very good sign, I do have a good feeling about it for you   

Sam - I 'm so glad that its not as bad as you first thought. You must be so relieved. I can't believe you are going to keep the sex of your baby a secret from us !!!! I bet it's a boy too ! 

Didi - good luck with the operation    Have a wonderful holiday and please come back to us soon, we're missing you here  

As for me nothing to report I'm 6 DPO today and frankly nothing, nada, zilch symptoms so I guess as usual it will be BFN even with Clomid!
I have made our appointment for the immune testing on 4t July however I've decided to go for Dr Gorgy in Harley street instead of carrying on with immune testing with Dr S as I have read that Dr Gorgy is more thorough in immune testing, more aggressive with his treatment of it and he has worked 6 years at the ARGC.
Appointment at QM for start of IVF is on 7th July - I have a question fro the QM girls on NHS - how long after your appt for start of IVF did you actually get started on the treatment ? Was it on your next cycle or a couple of cycles later?

Thanks girls now off to watch an episode of Desperate Housewives  

Hi to everyone

Pinpin xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

[fly]  [/fly]

brilliant news Sleepy

Liz
xxx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG Sleepy!!! I have been secretly lurking and waiting for your news - had a feeling it was going to come good - Congratulations, you must me over the moon!!  

Sarah - When's your TD? Got everything corssed for you and      

Somnium - I'm sure the BFP's will get round to you all

Sam - I'm thinking Boy - but all is good as long as he/she is healthy no matter what! I can't wait to find out about mine!

Didi - hope the holiday did you some good and you are feeling re-energised and refreshed now

Venda - I still don't get the whole cups thing but i'll take your words for it  

Wombly - glad your first midwife appointment went well - mines on the 8th i think - got scan on 3rd so have blood test 29th. A friend of mine is close to giving birth to her second and has been saying things like "the pian is so pain that if someone were to pass you a gun you'd shoot yourself"- but she's a bit of a drama queen anyway!

Well I've put on at least 4-5 lbs and am getting bigger - I can no longer do zips up on my normal trousers at all which has surprised me @ 10 wks but then again, I guess it figures as its twins! I'm off work today as had another bleed last night - it's gone to brown and is disappearing but is still a horrid and frightening thing to experience. It's my third one now and they seem to come every couple of weeks. Last time hosp couldn't find an explanation and said it could be from ligaments and everything stretching interferring with all my blood vessel networks. Seems to coincide with when I do too much physically as well so now I am resting and waiting to see doc later.

Hi Tanya, Rosh, Pinpin, Kezzababes, Caroline, Liz  & everyone else

Catch up with you all soon

Feline x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - thanks for all the replies on accu - Molly - can you give me the details of your one in Cobham - not so far from me so it could be good.

Sarah - QM have started a new thing that everyone having IVF has to go on the pill for at least a month first so that they can completely control their diaries. I'm a bit down about it as it's just dragging out the process for another month and means a month of not being able to try. Anyone else out there going through this?

Sommun - I read the Zita West books - they seem pretty good although there's a lot of information in there & you'd have to be an angel to stick to all her ideas

On the BMI and FSH levels QMs are really strict - has to be under 29 on BMI and under 10 on FSH. 

Hello to everyone else on here. So lovely to have somewhere to read what everyone else is going through and not feel quite so alone.


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Hello ladies

Haven't posted for a few days ... just lurking and reading all the great news!!!  You lucky   are an inspiration to us newbies  

Sam - so glad things have worked out better than you expected.  Not been on here very long but have a feeling the other girlies are right ... you're in for a lickle minx of a boy.  I think you would have said if it was another girl  

Sarah -     for Tuesday!!!! x

Kezza - I'm going to try and go through the whole IVF process without telling my boss ... not sure what to expect though ... not sure whether any side effects will mean I have to tell him  

Somnium - Hope the indigestion has improved.  I had loads of that with #1 Here's plenty of     vibes x

Wombly - hope things are jogging along nicely for you.  Your 12 week scan will be here so quickly.  How exciting!!!

Scaruh - I know how you feel ... July seems an age away but then I think back to when I first started this roller coaster of a process and then it doesn't seem so bad!!

Feline - twins!!!! Amazing - you must feel extra special with those 2 lickle beanies on board.  Hope that doesn't mean double the symptoms  

Sleepy - Congratulations, it must be the best feeling ever.  You must be sooooo excited!!

nic - So the pill is a new thing with QM??  I'm due to start the pill in 2 weeks.  I totally empathise with you.  Feels weird taking the pill again to prevent getting pregnant ... but I guess its a means to an end.  We should be IVF buddy's  

My drugs arrived Tuesday ... oh my god!!!! The size of the needles!!!!!  I'm not frightened of needles but these things have got to hurt?? Won't be able to rely on DH either ... he is petrified of needles!!!
I wasn't joking when I told him I've got the hard bit from now onwards......

Someone had told me it would be a "pen" like needle, where you press the button and its all over.  I've got syringes ... might have to ask my sis if she can help aghhhhhhhhh! 

I'm gonna say now what I bet you've all said in the past "God I hope this works"   

Butterfly x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Butterfly - QM will issue you a pen later on so dont panick about the needles, and the bigger of the two goes no where near you so that should help ease your nerves. Really I found the injections no biggie. As for Indigestion I bought (after talking to pharmacist) gaviscon tablets, and they have helped somewhat. Thanks for the vibes.

Niccad - Have never heard of Zita West, will have to look her and her books up. I did by a Miriam Stoppard book about 6 years ago when we first started out on our journey. Its been sat on my bookshelf for the past few years though. I did get it out recently but more for OH, dont knowe if books like that go out of date though!

Well had a moment this afternoon when I thought AF was on her way she is due any moment  so hope she doesnt visit am feeling so happy (even if I feel mostly rotten and tired all the time) at the thought of being PG after all this time. Decided to buy support Bras at work today ( I know am so bad), they were in the sale and very few in my size. I can start wearing them asap if when I get BFP on Thur if not will return them but didnt want to miss out as we aren't flush when it comes to cash flow.


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Somnium - I didn't know there were two different sized needles ... gonna go and have a look now to check  

Gaviscon was my saviour ... I remember now   I went on to have a very healthy baby boy    So its a good sign for you  

Really hope this is your time ... and I can totally relate to not being able to resist buying ... I would be exactly the same  

x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls!
sleepy         congratulation honey!!!!!!!!   xxxxxxxxx

we had a 'test' go on the CUPS yesterday! well it was hilarious!picture me after   fiddling with a wrapper ,then siting up in bed...him asking me what i was up to. and i just burst out laughing...............anyway,considering the size it went  really smooth and didn't feel a thing  for 10 hours! bit tricky getting out   anyway my OPK + today...so round two tomorrow   

hope every one is well, Samia hope tomorrow is a good day for you hun  

love and   to you all   for more  's
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

woo hoo


Off to airport in 5 mins


Sleepy, I new it would come good. I am over the moon for you. I am going away happy.


Bye everyone. Keep the good news coming

Didi
x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
just a general question, a friend who's been through IVF has recommended I take some supplements. Just wondering what your thoughts are on this? Anyone recommend any or where I should be getting them from?
Thanks
Scaruh x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sooooo quiet here this weekend, hope all those who are Pupo are taking it easy  OH is convinced I am pregnant as I have had lots of symptoms and no sign of AF thank god. Hope everyone else is not 2 anxious on there 2ww so far mine has gone fairly quick but am sure Wednesday will drag. Have avoided buying PG test so wont be tempted to test gonna pick one up on Wed afternoon ready to go first thing Thursday Morning, OH and I both have day off  Any recommendations on what test to buy, am kinda thinking the Clearblue digital might be a waste of time I cos I already know how far gone I'll be, but then they were on offer last time we looked!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Scaruh - I used Zita West supplements - vits & DHA, quite pricey, otherwise just something like pregnacare

Didi - hope you have a great holiday & get plenty of relaxation in

Venda -    the things we do 

Somnium - hopefully you won't need to take the support bras back     - I used firt response for the first test & then clearblue digital to confirm it. Just make sure you have given enough time for the HCG jab to be out of your system if you're going to test early 

Sarah - hope your holding in there okay    

Butterfly - as Somnium said you should get a pen from QM's which makes it sooo much easier. The pink ones are just for drawing up BTW then you switch needles for injecting - you'll be a pro in no time 

Niccad - at least you're on your way now! It'll be here in no time 

Feline- glad you're listening to your body & getting the rest you need - I can't do my buttons up properly anymore & I've only got a singleton!! My nausea has calmed down a lot now though so am hoping I'll be able to start eating a bit healthier rather than just eating whatever I can manage

Pinpin - for the QM appt they will work on when they can fit you in & when your last period was, I think they managed to fit me in the first month on both my cycles but it sounds like they're doing the pill as extra now as Niccad said so it could be a bit longer so hopefully they can fit you in straight away

My little sister had a girl - Caitlyn - however it was all quite traumatic & she vows she's never having another - 16hr labour & the baby wasnt' the right way so it was back to back - both her & her DP seemed quite traumatized by the whole thing!!

WE went to some friends last night for a barbeque & DH ended up getting very very drunk, I drove home & had to stop 3 times for him to spew!!!! Yuk!!!! Needless to say he is feeling quite sorry for himself today, but I have been really nice & been to the coop to get bacon, orange juice & pain au chocolat as he's done a lot for me lately - as long as he doesn't make it a habit  

Hi everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you're having a nice weekend? 

Wombly - I was thinking 'The Coop' must be some lovely farm shop you drove miles to get to and then realised I was reading it wrong!!  Nevertheless that was really nice of you - I hope he appreciates it and isn't being too grumpy today?!  Glad to hear your nausea is easing.  I'm so glad you got your fab BFP before sis gave birth - must have made it so much easier for you.  Hope you're getting on fine now?

Somnium - I could do with a support bra now.  My boobs are bloody killing me - it's all this progesterone and oestrogen I have to take for FET.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you.   Don't know about pg tests - usually I don't get that far 'cos AF rocks up before test date.  FET is the only one where that doesn't happen but Hammersmith have given me a test - I think it's a Clearblue but it's a very basic one with two lines.

Hi everyone else - I'll catch up soon but right now I'm supposed to be going to Tesco (procrastinating can you tell?!!) so can't stop!

Just thought I'd let you all know that I'm going quietly bonkers!    I know that it's really unlikely I'm going to bleed with all the drugs they have me on so the endless knicker checking has stopped but now I'm fighting with myself over whether to wait 'til OTD on Tuesday or whether to end my misery early and test tomorrow.  If I test tomorrow and it's a bfn I'll be gutted 'cos I could have had a whole extra day of hope however our family and a few friends know we're testing on Tuesday so at least it will buy us a bit of recovery time before we have to tell them.  Somehow, despite having had 5 bfns I've managed to convince myself this is the one and I know we're going to be gutted if it isn't so then I keep trying to tell myself it's not going to work and then I think I should be feeling positive... See?  I'm going doolally!! Part of me wants to get it over with and do the test, the other part never wants to do the test 'cos while I don't know it could still be that miraculous bfp        

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls 'cos boy, do I need it!

Thanks for reading my rant!!  

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their Sunday - just got back from lunch with my pops in Surbiton and we're taking him clay pigeon shooting in a few weeks as his pressie! i can't wait!

Not much news from me... although approaching that wonderful time of ovulation which means i will be going barking in about 10 days - hurrah!  DH was due to do his SA on Wednesday but he saw that i'm CD10 today and i normally ovulate around CD15 so he has put it off until next week as he said he'd rather try than not. Awww bless him  

Sarah - Yay for being so positive!  I'm a shocker for testing.... will the meds you are on have a false positive or is that highly unlikely? You could always do a test with FMU tomorrow...... what's 24 hours amongst friends eh?? 

Wombly - congrats to your sister but ouch for the trauma - i bet give it a few weeks and they'll be planning no.2!!!  My friends horror story of 36 hours, epesiotomy (sorry spelling) and then emergency c-section has done nothing to dampen my enthusiasm!! 

Somnium - well done for having no HPTs in the house.... they draw me in much the same as chocolate!!    Even though you know how far gone you are, i'd still be keen to get one of those fancy CB digis... that's my aim - to have the words 'pregnant' and '1-2' weeks... or even '2-3' if i managed to hold off!!

Venda - those cups sound fun!!  FX for this 2ww for you hun   

Hope everyone else is doing okay xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Am here lurking, sorry, am doing school reports so not been good at posting this weekend, spent yesterday marking final assessments and today started the reports, trying to do 4/5 a day so can have them all done by this time next week.

Hope you are all doing well.

Feline and Wombly - am laughing that you can't do up your zips, am sure it is a lovely feeling.  Wombly - hope your sister is doing ok now and have to say am impressed with your patience with DH!

Didd - have a lovely holiday.

Somnium - 4 more sleeps, think they are the hardest.  I did a First Response one and then a digital Clear Blue test.  


Sarah - 2 more sleeps, can see why you want to test early, I was exactly the same and I was naughty I tested the night before OTD! 

Pinpin - how you doing?

Hi to everyone else, I promise I will come back and catch up properly soon.  

Love Sleepy xx
Venda - the cups sound very interesting, hope you had fun!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Ooooh! am used to weekends being quite but no posts on a monday?

Well feeling yuck today, yet more cramping  really dont wanna go to cadets tonight and reall didn't wanna be at work earlier, just no energy. Pit of a pink tinge in the urine earlier too  think AF was due Friday so hoping it will hold out still. Am so torn don't know if optmism or pesmism is the way forward.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Somnium

Keep positive      and we'll all keep everything crossed for you       Are you sure you don't have white with a hint of pink toilet paper?!!

I'm still going mad I was so close to testing when I woke up at 5 this morning but then decided to hold out and give myself an extra day of blind faith!  This is go number 6 so of course the chance of it working especially as it's a FET is very very slim but no matter how hard I try I can't quite prepare myself for the disappointment.  I've always been a glass is half full girl which I guess is why it hurts so much when it doesn't work.

Hope everyone has had an OK Monday?

Will let you know how I get on.

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Somnium -      for you!  Not long now, get the PMA back, we're all hoping you get your BFP.

Sarah - Am impressed you haven't tested, well done.  Good luck for the morning.    

For Sarah and Somnium, we are all here holding your hands and keeping our fingers crossed for you both.  Wishing you both lots of luck.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing ok, you're all very quiet.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening everybody,

Hope you're all well, we're still getting over the shock of baby having a cleft lip and palate but I'm trying hard to stay positive    Specialist nurse is coming on wednesday afternoon so we'll take it from there...

Quick one to say thank you to all of you for the lovely messages I've had and also to wish Sarah and Somnium all the best of luck for tomorrow: I've got a very good feeling for more BFPs on this board    Sending you both   

Sam


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sarah - Will be thinking of you and keeping my fingies crossed, hope to see a BFP from you before the days out.

Well PMA is back am looking at books for OH, just as a lil pressie when we get our BFP, he's been so good and I really want him to be part of everything, but he has so many questions!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck for today Sarah   

Somnium - FX for your wonderful PMA and hope that BFP is here before the weeks out


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!     

Sleepy - how are you doing?

Sorry - can't stop  but will be keeping an eye out for Sarah's news    

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Sarah Keeping everything crossed for you    

Somnium PMA


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls.

I can hardly believe I'm writing this but we only went and got a BFP?!!!  Shell-shocked to say the least!!  I was so negative on this cycle and completely convinced that it hadn't worked so imagine our surprise when we got a 2nd line come up at 4.30am this morning (I couldn't sleep!!).

Trying to remain realistic as partly the line was quite faint (although I did a second test which was a bit darker) and partly because it's very very early days but we're just so pleased to have got this far and can finally say that it has been worth putting ourselves through 6 cycles of heartache, disappointment and skintness 'cos we finally got that bloody line (and the cross and dh is out now buying one of those Pregnant/Not Pregnant ones as we speak!!!).  Now for yet another hideous 2ww for the scan on 7th July!  To be honest, even if this one doesn't work out then I will of course be devestated but it will have been worth it just to know that I can get pg and we should keep going 'cos we'll get there in the end.

Somnium, I am soooo keeping everything crossed that you also get a BFP on Thursday.  Keep up the PMA   

Sam, best of luck for tomorrow's appt - it must be really worrying but try to keep positive.

Lots of love and luck to all those who are about to start treatment and if you need inspiration then a) this is my 6th go and b) it was a FET that has much lower chances!!  Hooray hooray hooray - overexcited can you tell?

So sorry for the me post girls but today is a happy doolally day!  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations Sarah I'm so happy for you both, stay snuggled in safe little bean   have a happy and healthy 8 months xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW - OMG - I'm sooo happy for you Sarah!!!!!!!!          
[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!!!!!*[/fly]

I think there must be something in the air at the moment?!?!?!?! How exciting!!!!

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!    

That is such fantastic news for you Sarah - really awesome! Now go get a CB Digi that says the words 'pregnant' !!! Hurrah!!

Are you having bloods done??

Ooh i'm so happy and your lovely pup will have a brother or sister!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  DH came back with FOUR tests that say Pregnant/Not Pregnant AND tell you how far you are.  Now I'm scared to use one in case it says Not Pregnant.

Rosh, I have 7 weeks left of Weight Watchers before they chuck me out - gonna try and have a really healthy diet and maybe lose a few more pounds before I start putting them on again (hopefully ) .  Hammersmith don't usually do bloods anymore but said that as I'd had a biochemical they would bend the rules for me so I'm going to do that tomorrow (only had 3 hours sleep last night so too tired to do anything today!).  Basil will be overjoyed I'm sure!!  

Thanks for the dancing icons Wombly!  I especially like the pink elephant!!

Tanya - saw the pics of Jessica on ** - she's gorgeous!!

Speak soon everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*YAY! FAB FAB NEWS!!!*

[fly]            [/fly]

Such brilliant news Sarah! You and DH soooooo deserve this!

Oh and do the digital test as you'll then see a lovely big fat "PREGNANT" followed by 4-5weeks probably  



Liz
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad Basil will be over joyed at the thought of a sibling!  

Also big yay for them doing bloods - excellent news!

If you want to stick to being 'healthy' you could always try slimming world - nothing is restricted and apparently it's the one thing midwives say you can do during pregnancy etc.  I'm sure you will be just fine!

Now go do the ones that say you are pregnant because you know you are!!!   

Ladies.... i rang Roehampton ACU and got told i wasn't with them i was with the fertility clinic. What is the difference? Our appt in Oct is with the fertiliy clinic but the lady checked on the comp and said it was prob just to go over blood results or lab work?!?!  Confused.com!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. Congrats to Sarah- that gives me a positive glow and makes me feel very optimistic!! 

I'm going for my down reg scan tomorrow morning- I'm so excited and hope that I'm suppressed enough!!!! 

Only two weeks to go until ET is booked in. Its been such a long road that I'm feeling quite drained. what sort of time off did people take as I'm feeling like I could do with some extra time off at the moment (struggling to cope with the stress at work)

kezzababes


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a quick one in case you panic Sarah - the digi one should say 1-2wks as its from conception rather than wks of pregnancy - it only goes up to 3+ x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Congratulations Sarah, fantastic news.     I was thinking about you today, as can't get on at work. So please for you and DH. 

Somnium - lots of PMA    .  

Hi to everyone else. 

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sarah

[fly]*Congratulations Sarah on your BFP!  * [/fly]

Great news, you are exactly like me and Wombly, 4am risers!!

This thread is looking very good at them moment.

Sleepy x


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Excellent news Sarah .... well done and after such a long slog!!!   

Somnium ...     ... lets keep those      coming  

So exciting  

x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

SARAH!!!! WOW MY LOVELY CONGRATULATIONS    

SOMNIUM, NOW WAITING FOR YOUR GOOD NEWS     

love to all
xxxx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, Sarah, HUGE congratulations, so pleased for you.  That really is inspirational and should give lots of hope to the rest of us!

Good luck Somnium, fingers crossed.  

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I've blown you all some bubbles ending in lucky 7s!!

Somnium, everything's crossed for you for Thursday    

Sarah x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thank you sarah for the bubbles


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sarah - am so so so pleased for you , just told the other half too and he is excited for you too. Big stonking congratulations I feel even more positive now. Lots of sticky dust your way xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

*YIPEE for Sarah*

Well done hun I knew it was your turn  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy  Thanks for the message, we've got a few questions for the cleft nurse tomorrow and will take it from there   By the way have you started taking folic acid? I know silly question but don't ask 

Hope all of you ladies are doing fab  Sorry rubbish at personals lately but as you all know I've got a few things on my mind  Love to all and 

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

I have just arrived home from being away for work for 2 days and OMG OMG OMG ..... Sarah you are PREGNANT!

Congratulations, congratulations and congratulations to you and you DH!  You so deserve this.... oh my lovely i am very excited for you
      

Can you tell ?!  

I thin kI have a sixth sense because like I said i really had a good feeling for you this time. Oh this is such an inspiration to us all Sarah. It's wonderful !

Pinpin xx

PS: sorry guys no time for personals I've been working 14 hours a day these past few days and i'm completely knackered


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls i woke up a couple of hours ago from a short night of sleep, tested as AF due tomorrow and it's a BFN.

Looks like clomid isn't going to make any difference whatsoever, mind you I don't think anything will ever make a difference as nobody knows what the problem is with us. I can't stop crying   I've had enough of this pain in my heart all the time. Maybe part of this is down to exhaustion from working too much and being too stressed.
Sorry to bring a downer after Sarah's good news but appart from you girls nobody would understand.  I usually shed few tears and then put my smile back on to get to work but today the tears don't want to stop.
 

i need to pick myself up and remember that it could be a lot worse, me or DH or someone else i love could be very ill so i need to put things in perspective and hopefully my smile will come back.  

It could be worse, it could definitely be worse so wipe those tears Pinpin, be grateful for what you have and get on with it.

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry you are feeling a bit low pinpin.  I get like this and also pull myself together because i feel i have to - putting a brave face on things for everyone else sucks though  

What will the options be after the Clomid?


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

PinPin I hear you hun, I woke this morning to find more blood, not sure if its period running 5 days late or just a one off bleed but am feeling pretty low now. God damn it why cant luck just be on our side for once.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls!!!
Pinpin-i am so sorry,i know how you feel. we all think  clomid is this miracle drug that will make us pregnant ....... sometimes we are too hard on clomid. When it really does what it says, makes you ovulate (1 or 2 follies). The rest is on us, DHs and God or mother nature or whatever is playing with us. I know how angry you feel     please smile   .
What is the next step? xxxxx

somnium- hun what is it?have you spoken to doc?    

and to add to this low mood, me and DP have been arguing for the last 2 days. this whole TTC puts such pressure on our relationship. we just scream at each other as soon as the other opens their mouth   i suppose him not wanting to   outside of fertile window makes me feel even more crap and not wanted    Oh god , today is not a good day girls hey? we need cheering up.......


love to all
xxx

how you doing rosh? Samia you sound bit more positive, so glad to hear


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh Pinpin I know how you feel.  Try to stay positive - your QM appt is just around the corner and who know what will happen after that.  Unexplained Infertility can sometimes be the worst thing as there is absolutely no reason why we don;t get our BFP - just unlucky I guess.  I'm in the same boat as you - had 6 rounds of Clomid and nothing so roll on IVF.  My appt is just a weeke after yours, so fingers crossed we can be IVF buddies!

Chin up
Grimmy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

PinPin - I've pm'd you.

Somnium - keep that PMA up.  Plenty of people get BFPs and bleed.  In fact one of my best mates didn't know she was pg until 5 months 'cos she had her AF every month.         

Venda - DH and I always row through cycles - it's the stress.  Why don't you do a surprise picnic for him tonight?  Put a picnic in your boot, drive to a park and then get it out of the boot to surprise him.  It'll work wonders for both of your moods.

Sam - I've been taking folic acid all my life it seems!!  Hope your appt goes well today.

Well I got the guts up this morning to do a digital test and it said Pregnant - 4-5 weeks.  Hoorah!  I was so afraid it would have turned to a bfp.

Hello everyone else and thanks for the lovely messages.  I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you, no matter what stage you're at.  Believe me, just seeing that word come up makes all the pain worthwhile so hang on in there everyone.

Take care.

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sarah - so pleased you had the courage and TOLD YOU SO!   

Somnium - sorry about the bleeding - is it tomorrow you are testing?  Sending you lots of positive vibes that its nothing to worrying about   

Venda - Dh and i have arguments - i feel so much pressure to have sex when i'm ovulating and the whole ttc seems to have ruined our sex life at the moment! Having said that, a quick trip to Ann Summers appears to have helped!!  

Well only 2 more working days until i move depts - no more pregnant ladies sitting opposite me (just ugly men!!)  Hopefully the change will help me to chill out a bit


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi everyone. went to QM's this morning to have my down reg scan. All ok and they started me on menopur injections. Nurse did the first one and I nearly fainted. I think it was the build up and the thought of the needle. 

Anyway I have a really bad stomach ache now (like I need the toilet but can't go). 

I'm going on holiday tomorrow for 5 days so hopefully the rest will help. Feeling crap- but very excited about the next stage!!! 

kezzababes.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sarah - thank you so much for your pm. I cried reading it but it made me feel so much better . I've pmed you back.

Rosh - thank you very much.  I wanted to say that i do not know what the difference between the F. Clinic and the ACU is sorry. I wonder if the FC is when you see the Fertility Doc attached to Kingston hospital but you see her in Roehampton and she then refers you to ACU.  That's what happened to me but i didn't know that the Doc was called the FC.

Somnium - thank you hun. How are you? I hope the bleeding stopped and that it was implantation bleed. Please let us know how you are.  

Venda - thank you also - I'm sorry to hear about the arguing with your DH.  This whole infertility business is so stressful, i hope things are better tonight and maybe clomid is not helping with the hormonal unbalance if you see what i mean  
Certainly for me today I was like a straight out of the asylum   out of control hormonal woman   and   at work.

Grimmy - thank you so much too.  I really hope we get to be IVF cycle buddies 

Kazza - i'm glad your scan went well and have my fingers crossed for you

As for next steps for us, we have our appointment at QM on 7th July. Before that on 4th July we have made a private appointment with Dr Gorgy to get tested for immune issues as we are unexplained we want to check if this is what our problem is. Depending on results on that we might decide to have treatment for immune at the same time as having our IVF at QM... In the meantime we are going to try another cycle of clomid...

Hi to everyone else Samia, Liz, Tanya, Justp, Jo, Wombly, Feline, Sleepy and Didi.

Love

Pinpin x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Ladies just a quick fly by post as its late, but good news no more bleeding not even a sign of spotting or pickness so looks like was a one off. Hoping its a good thing  Me and OH feeling good about tomorrow again now. Only a few more hours, as no doubt I'll be up nice and early. BTW just got back from Transformers 2 OMG that is one awesome movie, if you like that kinda thing go see it. Hell if you dont go see it, the graphics are amazing.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck Somnium - I really really hope it's a BFP    

Pinpin - thanks for your pm - I hope you're feeling better now and ready to get back on the mad tx cycle!!

Kezza - have a lovely holiday - going somewhere nice?

Rosh - were you tempted to say nah nah nah nah nah along with told you so?!!! 

Off to my beddy byes!  

Good luck Somnium.

Sx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

OMG it worked first time I can't believe how lucky we are, got a 










Was so shakey at first but have calmed down a little now, am on cloud 9 its unreal


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*HUGE congratulations Somnium!*

[fly]     [/fly]

Liz
x


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Massive congratulations Somnium      

I feel like I've been on that roller coaster with you .... feel quite dizzy  now  

I love hearing this wonderful news and there have been so many of you the past few weeks ....

Take it easy

Love Butterfly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY SOMNIUM!!!!*

To use Rosh's words - See, we told you!!!

Not only are you pregnant but you're also clever enough to do lovely sparkly letters announcing the fact!!

This is one lucky thread isn't it?! Who's next then?

Speak soon girls.

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Very very very HUGE congrats on your sparkly 'i'm pregnant' sign! Yippeeeeeee!

The ladies on this board are having a FANATISTIC run of BFPs at the moment and each one of you is filling me with such hope!!!

   

So who is starting their IVF cycle next?!?!?! xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Many congratulations Somnium!!!!

I've been lurking reading your posts every day and am SOOOOO pleased for you. You must be over the moon. Seems that there is a lot of luck going on with IVF on this QM thread.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Congrats to Somnium on your sparkly BFP  

Who's next? Rosh? Pinpin? Didi?   

At work right now so will come back tonight when at home to let you know how yesterday went

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well i got a positive OPK this morning so i will be enduring another 2ww hoping that the au naturale BFP comes before the IVF...... still have hope!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies your congrats and well wishes mean so much to me, and agree this is one lucky thread atm.

Will be thinking of those of you with up coming treatments and hoping the luck holds out, who knows I may get to use a few more sparkly signs hehe.


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Huge congratulations Somnium - QM are on a roll!!!! - and first attempt too, gives me lots of hope.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations Somnium on your   really pleased for you and it is lovely you can all go through your pregnancies together 

Pinpin hun I hope you are feeling better


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh my oh my somnium!!! fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

this thread must be the best one ever, it gets better by the page   


Rosh- yet again 6 days ahead of you, let me know if you get loopy lou    
pinpin- best of luck!!!     

sam- waiting to hear from you xx

love to all 
xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

And a huge thank you girls for a 'pick me up'. Much nicer vibes around our house today  

BTW rosh, i am loving your picture

xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Somnium - fantastic news.       

Hope you are all well.

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my word the thread is on a roll....      Somnium HUGE congratulations  

All the BFPs on the thread are cheering me up !

Still had a tearful day today but mostly because of stress at work.

Who else is cycling soon? 
I know Grimmy will be cycling on IVF almost at the same time as me as our appointments are only 1 week appart. I expect this will be aug/sept time.  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Afternoon everyone ...

Well our cycle starts in August 2009 ...  

I can't remember who started the status list back on a previous thread but it was really good to see where everyone was at.

If we could get a copy on here, we could update it ... as there seems to be alot of   updates just lately 

Butterfly xx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Brilliant brilliant news Somnium - so happy for you    xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry, been missing for a few days, been busy with work stuff.

Somnium - huge congratulations, am sure you are over the moon. Great news.

[fly]*Congratulations! * [/fly]

Sarah - have been so worried that it has turned into a BFN that I did a test this morning again but have now convinced myself the line didn't go pink as quick as it did last week. Bought a digital one today to do in the morning. Have had lots of cramps again today and yesterday and just not feeling very positive so am thinking the worst!

Pinpin -  big hugs, really sorry you got a BFN, I can imagine how upset you have been and completely understandable.

Venda - hope you're doing ok.

Grimmy, Lauralou, Butterfly, Didi, Wombly, Caroline, Rosh, Kezzababes, Liz, Tanya, Wombly, Niccad, Sam - 

As for me, still going mad, knicker checking and analysing every twinge and cramp! Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sleepy xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Ladies - have copied this over from last thread, have tried to update, will you all check and copy, paste and edit as necessary - thanks.

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
LauraLou first app 13/5/09
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

Waiting to Start:
Niccad - Aug 09
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly - Aug 09

Downregging: 

Stimming:
Kezzababes

2ww/PUPO: 

Waiting for First Scan: 
Sarah - 
Sleepy - 8th July (Lister, QM told me to PFO!)
Somnium -

Waiting for New Arrival:
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies: 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

Waiting to Start:
Niccad - Aug 09
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly - Aug 09
LauraLou - Oct 09

Downregging:

Stimming:
Kezzababes

2ww/PUPO: 

Waiting for First Scan:  
Sarah - 
Sleepy - 8th July (Lister, QM told me to PFO!)
Somnium -

Waiting for New Arrival:
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies: 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

Waiting to Start:
Niccad - Aug 09
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly - Aug 09
LauraLou - Oct 09

Downregging:

Stimming:
Kezzababes

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan: 
Sarah - 
Sleepy - 8th July (Lister, QM told me to PFO!)
Somnium - 17th July

Waiting for New Arrival:
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies:  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quick question please
Is there a Dr in queen mary, that his name begins with A


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Caroline first app on 30/07/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

Waiting to Start:
Niccad - Aug 09
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly - Aug 09
LauraLou - Oct 09

Downregging:


Stimming:
Kezzababes

2ww/PUPO:
  
Waiting for First Scan:  
Sarah -
Sleepy - 8th July (Lister, QM told me to PFO!)
Somnium -

Waiting for New Arrival:
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies: 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09  (QM’s ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well and have nice things planned for the weekend?

Sleepy - go and buy one of those digital ones that tells you how many weeks you are to put your mind at rest.  I did another one today (no more I promise!!) and it said 3+ when it said 2-3 on Wednesday so now I feel I can rest easy for a few days.  Everyone says that the 2ww before the scan is the worst but personally I am just happy to have got this far.  Obviously I'd be devestated if it were to go wrong but this has shown me that I can conceive so now I know it's just a matter of time... I feel much more relaxed than I have for ages - I may well be eating my words next week so you can remind me of this post then!

Choice4 - sorry I don't know about docs in QM anymore.  I tried to look it up on the internet for you but couldn't find anything - try ringing them?

Butterfly - August isn't long now - you getting excited?!

Sam - what happened with the consultant?  Are you OK?

Somnium - how are you feeling?  Still elated?!  How much Mothercare shopping have you been doing?!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all lovely?

Will update the 'Hall of Fame' and post separately...

Speak soon girlies

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Caroline first app on 30/07/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

Waiting to Start:
Niccad - Aug 09
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly - Aug 09
LauraLou - Oct 09

Downregging: 

Stimming:
Kezzababes

2ww/PUPO: 

Waiting for First Scan:  
Sarah - 3rd July (Hammersmith)
Sleepy - 8th July (Lister, QM told me to PFO!)
Somnium - 17th July

Waiting for New Arrival:
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies:  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - sorry been awol for a bit - been at Wimbledon doing some corporate hospitality for the last 2 days & I am absolutely knackered! but at least its all finished now.

I see we've had some more good news!!

Sommium - huge congrats on your BFP!!!!!

Sleepy - it can be quite stressful but try to relax & enjoy it a bit too  - are you still on the Gestone?

Sarah - good to see your attitude & congrats on getting the 3+ - shows there's a nice healthy bubba in there 

Kezzababes - congrats on getting to stimming- you're really on your way now, + it all goes quite quickly now (until the 2ww that is ) - make sure you're drinking plenty of water & eating high protein foods - good luck for your first stims scan 

Pinpin - not long for you now! Good luck for your appt with Dr G next week 

Samai - how did everything go?

Hi to everyone else 

Everything okay here, just waiting for my 12wk scan (when I'll actually be 13wks - so seems even longer!). Just knackered from the past 2 days hospitality so will be catching up on some zzzz's today (like I need much excuse )

Wombly x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you areall enjoying the sunshine. I'm sitting her doing school reports - well in between being on here!  Droll!!!  Really want to get them finished this weekend.  Am too tired to even look at them during the week and they have to be in by Friday.  So that's my plan until 5pm today!

Wombly - we have our scans the same day, you are exactly 6 weeks ahead of me!

Sarah - did the CB test this morning, came up 3+ so happy now again - til the next panic moment!!

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Choice4 - I think so but am not brilliant with names, why?

Sarah - still hasnt sunk in yet but am still excited. Have managed to resist any more tests but seriously thought about it. Think one good thing I did was take a pic of the HPT and I keep looking at that so I can remind my self and not be tempted to buy another. On the buying front I bought two plain Mat t shirts that cost me a couple of quid in the sale and we bought Grandparents mugs for OHs parents as they over the moon at first grandchild. Been tempted to get other bits but am holding out till after 1st scan, as we both have twins in our families, were hoping for twin beans lol.

Wombly - thanks for congrats and hope you aren't over doing it at work! 

Sleepy - how many tests have you done in total now? they must be costing you a fortune.

Well have been stuck in a hot muggy work all day, so glad to have escaped. Had my risk assesment done and recieved my maternity pack, brought home how tight money will be while on mat leave eek! The Girls at work have been so nice and are all mega excited for me, due to the nature of my work and the fact am unable to do a fair bit of it now have pretty much had to tell everyone I work with it as they would have figured it out any ways. Feeling uncomfy around tummy, the waist bands on all my trousers are really annoying! thinking about buying a comfy long jersey dress, but can only find the one I like so far. 

Hope everyone else is ok   xxx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Someone mentioned that Dr A is very good, but i would like to know his full name


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and enjoying the weather!
Out for DH's birthday drinks last night in Kingston, nursing a sore head today!  Can't complain as self inflicted and only had a couple of drinks... appear to be losing my stamina in my old age! 

Just waiting for my FF chart to show me when i ovulated... think it was CD15.  We got some BD the day of my positive OPK (CD14) but that was pretty much it - have had a bad week thinking about mum who passed away 5 months ago - it kinda just hits me and then i'm sobbing and then i'm fine - anyone lost a parent and know if that is normal? (oh to be normal!!!   )  So didn't really give it much of a try this month but it's okay - don't want to get all obsessed and excited like last month and DH is off to QM next week to do his SA - at least we'll know how much effort we should put in to BD around ovulation then!  

Choice4 - sorry don't have a clue - have you rung the clinic and asked?

Somnium - yay for the mugs and sale shopping - so very exciting for you!  I would also have to tell work straight off as i would be put on restricted duties... kinda nice the thought of being wrapped in cotton wool!! Re Jersey dresses - Next have some really nice ones - good length and have a frill detail at the front - not too £££ either!

Sleepy - fantastic that you are still doing tests - i definitely think it's the way forward!!  FX for the scan and hope all goes well! 

Wombly - yay for the scan!!  Hospitals don't seem to be too organised at actually doing it at 12 weeks - my friend got hers at 15 weeks!!  How much do private scans cost? I'd better get saving now for one a week!  

Sarah - fantastic POAS news... and you seem to have a good balance - pragmatic and ecstatic at the same time! Yipee!!  Bet DH is totally over the moon but hope Basil isn't getting jealous  

Apologies if i have missed anyone - hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Many congrats to those that have just found out they are expecting. It has made me even more excited!! 

I'm still stimming. Been to devon on a mini break and eaten lots of protein and drunk lots of water (need to as I'm thirsty all the time)

Still got stomach ache- it is like a period pain

Do you think I should call QM's to check this is normal? I'm back there tomorrow morning anyway for my first Stimming scan.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Rosh - poor you with a hangover  - I'm sure it was worth it though 

Kezza - depending on how bad your stomach ache is I would wait until you see them tomorrow - they will probably say the same if you ring up. But it sounds like something is definitely happening down there 

Choice - not sure if I know a Dr A - sorry!

Somnium - wow you're getting on with things! Must have so exciting telling your work

Sleepy - congrats on getting the 3+ - good feeling isn't it? Hopefully that will settle your worrying down (for a while anyway  - don't think we ever stop worrying really)

Sarah - how are you doing? Any MS yet? not long til your first scan!!

Loving the aircon in the office, don't feel the effects of this heatwave until I go outside. Also using DH's car at the moment  - he's got an Audi A4 estate & I've got a mini so he thinks his car is safer, but its also lovely to drive - I'm loving automatics - much less stressful!
Apart from that just dodging between MS & headaches but will be cutting my Gestone injections down from tomorrow - yay!!! Can't wait! My bum is numb & bruised all over the top part

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather & not getting too hot & bothered

Wombly x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Wombly. It is better during the day and gets worse after the Menopur injections so I think it is something happening. I'm on 3 lots of the powder too which I think is quite high (??) so maybe it is just my system reacting to it. 

I'll find out tomorrow. Praying for lots of happy follies!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

hey gang hope your all surving the heat, its not the best weather to be pregnant in or on all those lovely drugs! And there's still all of july and August to get through...eeek! Am hating work its so clammy there, for those of you who have ever visited Mothercare Weybridge you'll know its a glorified tin hut with no air con! On the bright side area manager has ordered some portable air con units, dont think there gonna work miracles but some improvement is better than non. Still didnt find a comfy jersey dress but did pick up some mat jeans on Sunday, the under bump type so very comfy and loads of room to grow in them. Altho they went in the sale yesterday grrr  

Sorry for the lack of personals am only poping on in the mornings atm, trying not to generate extra heat lol.


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone ... how hot is it  

I would like to apologise first for the ME post  

But I've just found out a fairly newish friend and her husband ... who we've just started going out with and having some good nights out has announced she is pregnant!    I am really pleased for her of course but its hit me hard    She has 2 boys and wanted more but said it happened by mistake ... she wanted to plan so she could try for a girl (oh to even have the choice!!!  ) 

What has got to me most is that during the time it has taken me to get to this point, she has decided she wants another one, fallen straight away and announced it!  I haven't even started yet  

I have another friend who announced a few months ago she was pregnant but I don't see her very often and that one didn't affect me at all  

I'm sorry I sound so selfish ... I know I am even as I right this post but I know most of you will be on board with these feelings and probably have experienced them yourselves.

Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Butterfly - don't worry you're not alone - I have experienced many many friends & family getting pg over our journey & some hit you harder than others. The hardest was probably my little sister who told me she was expecting just after our last ICSI BFN and I found it hard to handle. Don't be too hard on yourself and don't worry you're not being selfish - you don't wish her any ill-feeling, its just everytime it happens to someone else (especially if they fall so easily) it reminds you of your own situation. Sending you some   

Kezza - hope your scan went well today 

Somnium - its supposed to start cooling down after today & at the weekend - hope the aircon units come quickly!

OMG - I just found out the girl who sits next to me has suspected swine flu......the doctor has told her there's no tests but she has all the symptoms - I'm sure I heard its dangerous for pg women to catch?!?!??

Please excuse me while I have a mini panic   - I know its not a good idea but am off to Google swine flu & pregnancy

Wombly x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi everyone. had my first stimming scan today. I've got about 13 follies but they are quite small. Apart from one which is huge!! 
They've said that I've got to continue and go back on Friday for another scan which i expected. But they said they might delay the ET by 2 days to give my follies abit long to grow. 
I'm wishing them nice thoughts but at the same time I'm worried they might not grow!! 

 feeling very tired at the moment and want to put my feet up but I've got to work. Julie at QM's said there is nothing I can do to help them grow but my body is telling me to rest. 

Keep your fingers crossed for my follies girls!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Butterfly - strange how some people announcing they're pregnant doesn't affect us, and then randomly someone else brings us to tears. It's the 'accidents' or people falling month one or two in which really get to me.. and even worse when those people like to give you 'advice' on how to get pregnant!  Someone at work recently announced her accident and I plastered my smile on & then had to hide in the disabled loos for an hour trying to pull myself together & attempt to make my eyes not look red. 
The thing to remember is that it's going to be us next.. we're just about to start tx and hope is what keeps us all going. 

Kezzababes - praying for your follies to grow. From what i've heard they can grow quite a lot in a 24 hour period so just rest up. Blowing you some growing bubbles...

Wombly - What a nightmare. Swine flu seems to be out of the press now, but it seems that loads of schools are closing still and it's not going away. I hope that you manage to find some information on line to put your mind at rest

Hello to everyone else. I'm now 12 days into taking the pill.. very odd not having to have sex. It feels kind of liberating as, to be honest, this whole clockwork of sleeping together has not been very romantic. Sure you all know what i'm saying! I'm also 12 days into my detox and have lost 4 lbs so far.. yippee. Hoping that by the time I start DR my body will be a temple


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me today.

Kezza - 13 follies is great - imagine what they're gonna be in a couple of days?!!  I'm sure Katie told me protein like nuts helped with follies - worth a try?    You rest up and enjoy the sunshine!  Hell, ring in sick!

Wombly, go home immediately and move away from the swine flu!  Seriously, I think you have to have a lot of complications to be at risk from it but why risk it if you don't have to?  Send her home otherwise?

Butterfly, try not to be too envious.  You don't want her baby do you? You want your own and I'm sure you'll be following them very soon...  Lots of positive, nice thoughts 'cos I'm a big believer in what goes around comes around...  Fingers crossed for a bfp for you in September... 

Somnium, your bottom drawer must be full by now?!!  Good for you for being positive.  I am taking the other approach and refusing to discuss it and trying not to think about it at least until after the first scan - I'm so petrified it'll 'fall out' that I don't want to get my hopes up!  

My only news is that I finally went to Hammersmith on Monday to pick up my prescription for more patches (which are getting very hot and sticky in this weather and sticking to my knickers which is annoying and itchy!) and to have a blood test.  They called me yesterday to let me know that my hcg levels were 9650 at 5 weeks which apparently is excellent.  Nice to have some news to calm me a bit (not that I actually know what those levels mean but I liked the excellent bit!!).  Have the first scan next Tuesday so looking forward to that...

Wishing everyone lots of love and luck on this lucky site!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Niccad - didn't see you'd posted - sorry!  Excellent news about starting on the pill and your detox.  I was just talking to my sister who has lost 2kgs in 2 days on the South Beach Diet.  She's a skinny moo anyway and I can't stop eating biscuits so I shall be very jealous of her when I see her in August... Now what was I saying about not getting envious?!!!  

Enjoy the freedom from 'necessary sex' and let's hope that the abstinence will do wonders for our sex drives!!

Sarah x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Back again, work was stupidly warm again today and no sign of the air con 

Wombly - thats good news about the weather, will keep my fingies crossed  Let us know what you find out about the swine flu too.

Kezzababes - stay positive those follies will soon grow nice and strong, whats another 2 days after all, its better to wait and have more and bigger if you need.

Butterfly - sorry for your upset hun, we've all been there huggles xx

Niccad - you'll soon be there keep positive and fab news on the weightloss.

Sarah - the bottom draw got filled log ago lol, have started on the top of the cupboard now. Good news I managed to take the jeans back and re buy them at half the price  Am still kinda holding out for my scan too seems so far away, but will be much more able to move forward when I've seen with my own eyes. Let us know how it goes on Tuesday.

Sx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

This heat is killing isn't it?!

Wombly - I know I said I'm happy to follow your footsteps, but seriously this is not the way!  A kid in school is off this week with swine flu, all the year 6's were away on residential trip few weeks ago to Marchant's Hill and they've closed it cos of swine flu!!  So Wombly what does your research come up with? So guess it will be rampant in school over next few weeks!

Also, anyone know about chicken pox?  Child in my class has it, so he would have been a carrier last week, so too late to do anything now.

Somnium - agree re the heat.  Glad you got to bring your jeans back and re-buy!  How many weeks are you now?  When do I need to start buying new clothes??!!

Butterfly -    it never gets easier, and always the way with lots of people, they just drop their knickers and they're pregnant!!   Sorry if a bit crude!  Please God you will be just behind her and then you will have a buddy through it all.  Does she know what you're going through?

Sarah - hope you're doing ok, I have my scan next Wednesday so just after you.  Good news about your bloods though.  Have been tempted but will hold out til next week.  I'm like you, afraid to buy anything!

Niccad - congrats on losing 4lb, enjoy the sex free time!

Kezzababes - 13 follies is great, no work needed to keep them warm with this heat!

Hi everyone else, PinPin, Didi, Liz, Tanya, Feline and everyone else I've missed - sorry blame the heat!

Sending you all some


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sleepy am only 5+2 so no bump yet but feeling really uncomfy around the tummy. Although I can do my work trousers up again now so was really just bloating, am holding off wearing the jeans till scan on 17th if I can. Our issue is mainly money, so as I had a bonus this month I decided to buy while we had spare cash, worked out even better when they went 1/2 price though. But want value for my money so will get as much wear as I can out of them. Plan on buying as few mat clothes as poss, want most of our money to go on essential stuff for baby.


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement  

I knew you would be the girls to talk to  

Wombly - thanks for the hugs.  I had the same problem with my younger sister falling 2 years ago ... 1st month of trying ... that hit hard too    and she's talking about a 4th. Can't help wishing she would wait until I've finished my treatment    Hope you found the info you needed re: swine flu online  

Kezza - 13 wonderful follies ... wow well done, that's an excellent start.  Good luck for your next scan!

Niccad - Thank you and you're right.  I just thought we might have a chance of being pregnant together.  Then I won't feel such a   everytime we arrange to meet up.  Totally with you on the not having sex cause you have to front ... phew ...   Due to start the pill any day now ... 

Sarah - what a fantastic comment "You don't want her baby do you?" and when I think about it like that, completely sums it up for me.  Of course I don't and that makes me feel heaps better. I want my buba    Love it! x

Somnium - hope your not suffering too much with the heat.  Thank you for the huggles  

Sleepy Dwarf - check with your Dr obviously but I thought if you'd already had chicken pox it was ok??  My friend does know how long I've been trying but not that I have gone down the IVF route.  Only my family know, not even my inlaws ... and they'll never know if I can get away with it  

Once again ... thank for all your comments.  I'm feeling back on top of it all now and feeling  

Love to you all x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Really new to the whole forum thing so will have to be patient with me!!

Have been attending QMH since March 2008, and the magic words have come, we've reached the top of the ICSI waiting list.

Went in May and hubby had to have some further test done for the oligoazoospermia, as were told we couldnt go ahead until we had some soldiers in the barracks. Have 27 little ones saved and Bridge have told us we can go ahead. So going back to QMH on 13th July, and was just wodnering what peoples experiences were in the waiting to start from when you go back? I have a regular cycle, like clockwork, and was hoping to start pill on next cycle. Is this what others have experienced, or is this expecting a little too much?

love and luck to you all!!!

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Silly Billy Sarah!  Welcome!  Our NHS cycle was 18 months ago so I can't remember exact details but I think that we saw Katie who went through all our forms, checked we had all the necessary tests done and had signed all the necessary papers and stuff and then booked us for the following cycle?  They didn't do the pill thing then so we just started downregging on day 21 of my following AF.  One of the other girls may be able to clarify better but I think that was the case?  Good luck for 13th July - it'll be here in a jiffy and you'll be joining the lucky QM bfps before you know it   (like the name by the way!!).  

Butterfly - when I read back what I'd written to you I wasn't sure if I was a bit insensitive - glad you didn't take offense 'cos I didn't mean any.  Happy to see you're feeling nice and bright again!  This site is fab for venting irritations that friends and family might not understand, isn't it?

Somnium - well done on getting half your money back - result.  You'd better go and buy yourself something else quick!!    How does QM work out your dates?  Hammersmith told me I was 5 weeks yesterday as at FET I was 2 weeks.  Very confusing!  Maybe it's different for FET?  Also, Hammersmith do a scan at 6 weeks and then release you if all is well.  QM must be 7 or 8 weeks judging from your scan date? 

Just back from our local pub quiz and we came third so well chuffed with that (except that the prize was a bottle of wine which I obviously can't drink  ).  Now off to bed for some beauty sleep!

Night night everybody.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sleepy - if you've had chicken pox before you should be okay as you'll have the immunity in your system. Its quite rare to get it twice.

Sarah - well done on coming 3rd in the quiz - someone gave me a bottle of wine the other day too, I was like, er thanks...

SillyBilly - hi & welcome - congrats on coming to the top of the list - Kezzababes is just going through her ivf cycle and Niccad has just started on the pill for hers so they should be able to give you more info. I think my first NHS cycle moved pretty quickly from when they received funding so shouldn't be too much longer 

Butterfly - glad you're feeling a bit better - your sister is talking about her 4th!?! How greedy!  - well each to their - I'm sure if we didn't have any problems we'd probably be on our 3rd by now but you just have to do the best you can with the cards you've been dealt 

Somnium - like your budgeting attitude - start as you mean to carry on! When does the mothercare sale finish? I'm planning on going into Kingston not this Sat but the Sat after - will it still be on then?

Niccad - well done on loosing the weight & getting healthy- its a good idea as it will help the drugs go round your system better 

Kezza - try & get as much rest as you can, it can become quite tiresome when you're nearly ready. I had to wait a couple of extra days stimming on both of my NHS cycles so its quite normal  - 13 follies is great & they will be wanting to give them all time to mature correctly - they'll be fine - here's some 'grow follies grow' vibes:     

Well, had to tell HR in the end (didn't want to tell them until the scan next week) so they advised me to speak to NHS Direct. Called NHS DIrect who said I was classed as a 'complications' case if I do catch the swine flu so she told me to speak to my GP. Called my GP who said until she is a confirmed case or I start getting symptoms then they don't want to do anything, if she is confirmed or I start getting symptoms then they will give me the anti-viral thingy but they don't want to unless they really have to. He also said the studies have shown its no different from catching any other flu. So no need to panic at the moment he says  (easy for him to say!)

Hi to everyone else - another hot one today!

Wombly x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Silly Billy - just a quick response as I should be working... Our last appointment at QM was on the 21st April... They then checked my dates against their availability to do the EC. They couldn't fit me in for my next cycle, and if i went for the next I would've been on the pill for about 50 days so I opted to start the pill from my 3rd cycle (after the appointment). As my cycles were both early (after being like a clockwork) I'm going to be on the pill for ages anyhow...
Fingers crossed that the dates work for you to start straight away... 

Hugs to everyone else... 
Nic


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Well late turn at work today so spent the morning in the gym kicking ass... i'm finding my motiviation and mojo again! yipeee!  

Decided to just have sex when we wanted to this cycle and as such i'm not obsessing about 2ww symptoms which is awesome.  DH has put his SA off until next week  Grrrrr 

Exciting things to look forward to.... 2weeks and 6 days until i get to go shopping at Westfield, 6 weeks and 2 days until i go on holibops and then when we come back just 5 weeks until our next appt at QM.  Rang them this week to ask after DHs Karotype results... 5 months and they still aren't back!!  

Wombly - glad you are ok - pigging swine flu!    We've got an outbreak at Sutton Police Station along with legionaires disease... deep joy  

SarahTM - will happily take the vino off you and in return - will give you all my vino next year when i'm preggers - deal?? 

Butterfly - sorry you were feeling down but really pleased you have your mojo back - yay for positive vibes  

Niccad - sounds like your detox is going really well and glad your cycle has started - which detox are you following?

Silly Billy Sarah - (awesome name BTW) - glad you have finally reached the top of the list!!!  Can i ask, how long from going on the list did it take??

Somnium - how long until you get your scan? 

Sleepy - tried to follow your advice 'drop your knickers and get pregnant'.... there has been a lot of dropping but not much in the way of pregnancy.. perhaps you could advise me where i'm going wrong  

Kezzababes - awesome news re the follies and in this heat they'll be beauties by the time EC comes around i'm sure!  

Right... off to pretend i'm very busy and important now   xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

SillyBillie - My 1st appt is on the 14th, so one day after you!  I had a call from QM today saying that they hadn;t received the results of my Hysteroscopy from St Peters (which I chased up and apparently they are in the post!), so whilst they were on I asked what to expect from the appt. She said that we do all the paper work, I'll probably have a scan and then we discuss when we can start - apparently at the moment it's looking like Sept/Oct for treatment to start depending on when your next cycle is!  You never know, we could be cycle buddies - along with PinPin whose appt is on the 7th!

I'm useless at personals so apologies to everyone else - just happy to see all the good news that is out there.

Cheers
Grimmy


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for all the words of encouragement!! Still got bad stomach pains (they are stabbing rather than aching) but Julie at QM's said that is normal. 

Back tomorrow for another scan- can't wait. Been eating lots of pumpkin seeds as they've got more protein than nuts. 

Just tomorrow to get through at work and I've booked next week off to give the treatment the maximum benefit! 

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just popping onto say hi, have friends over for the weekend so won't be online.  So have a great weekend and chat next week.

Love to all, Sleepy xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sarah - went out and got another pair of sale mat jeans lol. As for my due date there is a calculator on here that I used.

Rosh - My scan is two weeks tomorrow cant wait 

Wombly - sale will be on for a while yet, and remember if you cant find your size it can usually be ordered.

Kezzababes - sounds just like how I was, hang in there hun.

Sorry to be brief hope to get on again after cadets xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hey girls I thought I would share this with you. If my EC is two days later than the baby would be due on my birthday. So maybe it is an omen!! Feel a bit better about it now. 

feel a bit teary today for no particular reason (apart from the obvious!!)


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

hey all!!

Thanks for all of your welcomes, so nice to not feel alone with all of this now. It is amazing how many people are going through the same thing, and all from such different backgrounds with many different problems.

Niccad and Sarah, thanks for giving me some idea of when things start, I guess it is when they have room, but as they are only offering one cycle you think they would squeeze us in! All the waiting is actually the hardest part, I can't help but always feel slightly disappointed when I go, however, I am terribly impatient! 

Rosh, We went on the waiting list in June 2008, and recieved a letter in March 2009 saying we were at the top, but the appointment then wasn't until May (but it was a big bonus because they told us two years when they put us on!). When we got there we had some other things to do, which only took a couple of weeks, but then they didn't have any other appointments until July, 8 weeks later. Such a battle to get in quickly!

Grimmy, how exciting! Can't beleive you are the day after me. My cycles are 28 days like clockwork, so hopefully we will be starting around the same time. Perhaps we could meet when we start for coffee, and talk properly and compare symptoms! We can feel sorry for each other!   

Congrats to all those who are pregnant, hopefully that time will come for us all! I see so many people who have IVF for many problems as a midwife, and if they can do it, so can we!  

Lots of love to you all

Silly Billy Me x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

sorry i can't stop long to do personals as just got back from 3 days in nottingham for work and i'm happy to see DH so got to switch off to join him in bed for a cuddle
Just to say I'm looking forward to both our upcomings appointments finally just round the corner now: we're seeing immune specalist this saturday 4th and then QM appointment on Tuesday the 7th. Grimmy and Silly Billy I'll let you know about timings for start of treatment if they give me my starting date  
For those of you who know me a little bit now and know that I can never not worry about something   i have now started to think that if i need immune suppressing treatment during IVF then I might be at greater risk of catching the swine flu ....  



I hope you are all well enjoying the sunshine and mummies to be I hope you're not suffering too much from the heat !
Take care everyone 

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for replying Silly Billy - you have given me hope! In Feb we were put on the list and told 12 months - next appt is in October where they will weigh me and be happy that i am at the target they set me... FX we can move on then but if not, i will simply be fitter and thinner when the cycle comes round!  Yipeee!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Rosh,

That's it, positive thinking! 

I know they are looking for more funding (inside knowledge as an NHS worker!!) and so the twelve months may be shorter! If we were told two years and then it only took a year, then who konws yours may only take six months. Also depends on your Primary Care Trust. You see, I live in outer Surbiton/Long Ditton, and my GP is in Central Surbiton, and so my PCT is Kingston, hence the long waiting list. If my GP was in Thames Ditton/Esher and carrying on in that direction (and so being under Surrey PCT) then I was told at the time I would have been able to start straight away because there was more funding there!!! GRRRRRR   but we weren't about to move and change GP just to get treatment quicker!

It's funny because we were just about to self fund, and then we went on holiday and thought about it carefully. We decided as we are still young we should enjoy ourselves while we are child free and just wait for the funded treatment first. Got back home and hey presto! Letter sitting on the mat! 

Nick (the guy who does the semen analysis) has also told me that Kingston PCT are looking up the cycles they offer from 1 to 3!  So if your hold out you will be in the time scale for being eligible for that which will save you a packet if you need more than one cycle (FX you only need the one)! 

I'll be thinking of you, please keep in touch, you never know your treatment might come round quick and mine be delayed and we might cycle together.

Keep up the hard work, keep fit, and think positive

Big Hugs to you and everyone else too!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - Detox wise I’m not really following anyone in particular… have taken hints from Zita West though so am having some homemade muesli each morning. Am avoiding all caffeine, alcohol, diary, sugar, processed foods, transfats, fizzy drinks, aspartame, etc. Basically I’m living on rabbit food.. not sure if it’s the pill or the detox which having an awful affect on my tummy…. 

Silly Billy - How many NHS treatments is everyone being told they can have?? I’ve been told that they will fund 2 treatments (but a friend also at QM was told only 1). Why is it that nothing is simple?? 3 would be fantastic. If private funding does anyone know how much it costs at QM?

Kezzababes – will be sending follie growing thoughts to you over the weekend

Hello to everyone else & hope you all have great weekends. Sarah & Somuim – how are you both feeling now? I can’t even begin to imagine how I’ll feel if this all works..  

Nic


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Can I join you? 

A big thank you to 2sillybilliesand3cats for pointing me to this thread... I've had a peak at it before but I've always struggled to keep up!!  Now that I recognize a few names from the cycle buddies threads I don't feel quite so shy 

Just to fill you all in DH and I are just about to start our 2nd NHS ICSI cycle at QM's. I start my OCP after my next AF which is due next week and I start down-regging on the 22nd August, with EC booked in for the 14th September. I can't wait to get started, I'm so excited I'm struggling to concentrate on anything else!!!!  

I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all, it would be lovely to meet some local ladies in the same boat. I'll take a look back and try and catch up on everyone's posts.

We live in Guildford, anyone else from round our way? 

Nic – I've just noticed your post whilst typing this, hello! Your detox sounds harsh, how long are you following your plan for? I've cut out alcohol and cut down on caffeine but that's about it, I don't think I could cope without a little bit of chocolate now and then  

Love and luck, 
Mini xxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Well this is all very strange!! Maybe the number of cycles depends on your cirmcumstances (although I thought ICSI was ICSI) Maybe I've been told one cycle because of my age? Or maybe they review it after one cycle?? Or maybe it has changed since my last appointment in May?? So confusing i will ask when i go on the 13th! Driving me mad!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- I don't know about timings for ICSI as we went straight through to IVF. i've got blocked tubes so no point in doing ICSI. We were originally told 2 years but it will be 12 months. 

Had my 2nd stimming scan today. Katie said they are developing nicely. Got 7 nice sized ones and another 6 smaller ones. Plus one big one which they said I would lose. 

anyway I've been put back to Wednesday for ET to give my precious follies another couple of days. I'm off all next week so now got a couple of days (except for scan on Monday) to relax and prepare for the ET. 

So excited now!!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
just checking in...........  just got back from mallorca (too bloody hot!!!!!!!!!!!!  )

very quickly....
2sillybilliesand3cats-hello hun, welcome!!! we live in surbiton too, but got put on the LIST 6.may 2009,so ages to go 

and i have been spotting since 4dpo, today is 14dpo and no flow ..... 

love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all.........been doing some investigations............... 

It would appear that it all depends on your PCT just like the waiting list doodah and so Kingston are curretly offering one cycle, Surrey offer three etc. Although it still stands that Kingston will hopefully offer three soon............. 

I have meanwhile typed a letter ready to send my head of comissioning at Kingston PCT just in case the first cycle doesn't work as the national guidelines recommend 3 and they are in serious breach of this gold standard. Hopefully I won't need to send it.

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Bonjour !

Hope you're all out enjoying the sunshine! Just got back from seeing Dr G in London and stopped to have lunch at the pub by the river on the way home  

SillyBillies - well done on sending the letter & fingers crossed it will have the desired effects. Who told you Surrey PCT gives 3 cycles? I'm pretty sure that last time they said we'd get 2 cycles but 3 would be great and in line with the national bladibla. I will ask confirmation on Tuesday 

Venda - welcome back. Did you have a good time? You must be so confused with these symptoms however spotting since day 4 could be a sign of implantation so it could be positive signs?  

Kezza - Congrats on growing these lovely eggies.  Fingers crossed it all goes well for you on wednesday - let us know - wouldn't that be lovely if baby was born on same day as you?  

Mini me - I think I remember you from a few months ago when you introduced yourself on the thread. I can't remember if you said at the time what your diagnostic was? Are you unexplained too? Anyway welcome back and i wish you lots of luck for this upcoming cycle.  We may be cycle buddies as I have my appointment at QM on tuesday and they should tell me when we'll start. I live in Claygate/Esher so not right next to you a bit further up the A3.  

Niccad - well done on following such a stricted diet ! Not long until you start DR and then on your way to a BFP    Have you stopped the pill yet? Can you tell me a bit more how the timings work with taking the pill then DR and then stimming?

Rosh - well done on the weight loss and hopefully your turn at QM will come very soon  

Somnium - you go girl - get all the mat clothes in the sales !  

Sleepy - I hope you're having a lovely weekend with your friends around  

Grimmy - I bet you can't wait for your appointment week after next - fingers crossed we can cycle together, we could go symptom spotting crazy together  

Wombly - how are you? I hope you're not showing any signs of swine flu and you're not too worried about catching it.   I asked Dr Gorgy whether it would still be a good idea to have immune tx with this lurgy going around and he wasn't at all worried about that, so i just packed it in!  

Sarah - congrats on coming in the top 3 at the pub quizz - I think i can speak in the name of everyone here and say that we all knew that behind the gorgeous face was also a very cultivated brain !! I hope you're well and enjoying being pregnant with the future king/queen of pub quizzes   

Butterfly - I hope you're feeling better hun.  I feel exactly the same when I hear that someone is pregnant and wasn't even trying... can't really say that this type of knews fills me with hope.  

Didi - are you back from your hols yet? I hope you had a relaxing time  

Tanya, Liz and Samia - where are you I hope you're all well and having fun looking after the babies : )

As I started to explain this morning we went to see Dr G the immune specialist.  He advised on which immune tests are particularly relevant for us based on our history so far and based on fact I have UC, he also recommanded additional tests and we decided to do them all, THE LOT!, this in order to make sure we cover all the basis of immune.  The bill at the end was massive but as long as it helps shedding some light on what the issue is and get that unexplained label off our case and hopefully address the problem. So we're off to Harley street again on Tuesday am before our appointment at QM in order to have all the bloods taken as the tests have to be done before 1pm in order to be sent to Chicago !

Enjoy your weekend girls  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well didnt get back on after cadets as started feeling really rough about 9pm and it lasted all the way through yesterday too. Day at work was awfull, very queezy and weak couldnt do very much and every one kept saying how pale I looked. Slept most of my lunch break as I came home and then ended up coming home an hour early. Think it maybe be morning sickness of a sort although feeling better today but have an upset tummy too 

Mini Me - am in Weybridge so not too far from you, a short hop along the a3.

Niccad - Apart from the above am doing well thanks, but the weight for the scan is killing me. OH is convinced its gonna be twins lol.

Kezzababes - Those follies sound like there coming along nicely Oh and ICSI is pretty much the same process as IVF except that the semen is injected directly into the egg its usually used in issues with male fertility.

PinPin - I love a good bargain hehe and am easily tempted working in MC.

Just to say those of you talking NHS and waiting lists, we were recommended from St Peters in Chertsey about this time last year. We were led to believe that the wait would be about a year, but were told as my BMI was hi (32) that we might have issues). Anyhoo end of October we recieved a letter saying we had been accepted for 2 cycles and our first appt was 27 Jan and if my BMI wasn't below 29 by then to give them a call. altho our initial appt was put back a week we started our first cycle end of may  We were very impressed to say the least and felt that our treatment and everything was all really well handled, even before we got our BFP. Oh and for anyone wanting to get there BMI down, I recommend Wii Fit, my mum kindly bought me one as I couldnt afford gym and it really helped. I shifted 1 and half stone in a little under 4 months by doing 30 min step 5 times a week and eating sensibly (not dieting and not denying treat just cutting back). Besides this heat helps too, am chuffed to say so far havent gained any weight


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

can't stop,just checking in.........
the witch showed up today!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi ladies,

2sillybilliesand3cats just wanted to fill you in on our NHS funding story... 

We first went on the waiting list in May 2008, at that point Surrey PCT were only offering 1 cycle on the NHS. We were told the waiting list was approx 1yr but we reached the top pretty quickly and got our first appointment at QM's in September with treatment starting in November.

After our BFN I found out through a bit of internet searching that Surrey PCT had been given more funding and as a result had increased their offering from 1 to 2 cycles for couples referred after September 2008. At first I was gutted because we had been referred before September it looked like we wouldn't qualify. I phoned Nick at QM's and he suggested that we appeal... so we wrote to Surrey PCT and to our surprise we were accepted without too much of a fight . In these circumstances they try to fit you in within six months of your first cycle.

I know from reading other peoples stories that we have been pretty lucky, I know of another lady in exactly same situation who had her appeal turned down by Surrey which seems outrageous! 

I knew that Surrey were going to review things again this year but haven't found out any info yet, where did you hear they were offering 3 cycles?

Pinpin - Helloooo, yes I did introduce myself early in the year, it's really sweet that you remember, thanks hun. I've been a bit all over the place whilst working out where and when we would be doing our next cycle but this feels like a nice place to settle now 

Hello to everyone else. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all, hope you had a good weekend  

Silly Billy - i will be asking for a draft of your letter if they agree to give you further cycles!!  FX for you but even more FX that you don't need a further cycle.

Somnium - well done on the weightloss to get your IVF - that is awesome news! I got weighed last November and was told how much weight i would have to lose before they would treat me - unfortunately my granddad died and then just before my appt in Feb my mum passed away - i'm a real comfort eater so turned to that for a bit before pulling myself together.  Have been told that our waiting list is treatment within a year and we got it in writing too!!  So they had better not back out!   3 months until our next appt... i WILL be at the recommended weight by then just in case they are ready to give us our treatment!

Venda - sorry the evil witch got you hun  

PinPin - lunch by the river sounds very civilised! FX your appt comes round and you can start TX soon  

Well we had a fab weekend - did lost, very tired and on a sad note spent saturday evening in the gym!  I'm hardcore me.....  Feeling good and positive, i know that 2010 will bring us a bambino and we can fit in 4 cycles - so fingers crossed ICSI does the job (or DH gets a miracle in his pants  )

Hope everyone has a good week xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls

ah monday again, I should really be getting ready for work at this time so will be a quick visit....  

Somnium - sorry to hear you have been feeling poo   are you feeling a bit better now? You know it could be a sign that you're having twins  

Rosh - well done on the weight loss hun   I hope you get that letter very very soon  

Mini me - like you I really wonder about the 3 cycles now so I will ask tomorrow during my appointment and will let you know    

Hi to everyone else and have a good monday all  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Pinpin -good luck with your appts tomorrow

Sleepy - we've now got a case of chicken pox here too! Luckily I've had it before though so should be okay

Sominium - sounds like MS to me - that's how I started, you just feel really rough & have no energy and feels a bit like you went out the night before & have a really sensitive tummy. Mine peaked at about 9wks but I'm just starting to feel better now at 12wks.

Sarah - no MS for you? How are you feeling?

Venda - sorry the witch came & spoilt things  - but good to hear your optimism

Kezza - oooh good luck for Wed!!! Its so exciting! Its probably good that you have a couple of days off before anyway, I always found I was quite knackered & swollen a couple of days before EC. Hope you get lots of lovely juicy eggies!

Niccad - I've followed Carol Vordemons detox diet before so I know how hard it can be & the effects it has on your tummy! 

Sillybilly - its good to be prepared with the letter but as you say hopefully you won't need it 

With regards to cycles - we were put on the list when I lived in Surbiton (so was Kingston PCT) back in Nov 06 with a 2yr wait. Came to the top in April 08 but by then had moved to Godalming (so Surrey PCT) so when that cycle failed we appealed to Surrey PCT as they had just changed the rules to 2 and they granted us another NHS.

No signs of swine flu so think I'm okay, am a bit all over the place about the 12wk scan on Wed now. Going from excited to scared all the time 

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Somnium – Sorry to hear you’ve been feeling rough. Sounds like morning sickness, which I’ve been told that give you a really upset tummy. Hoping that you’re feeling better today…

Mini-Me – I was planning to do the detox for a week but I think I might carry on until I start DR. It was working, but now I don’t seem to be losing any weight (which is odd and bl**dy annoying after being so good & suffering at the gym so much). My only consolation is that I’m convinced the pill is making me put on weight and the detox is making me lose weight so I’m just stuck on the same… I’m kind of worried about eating normally again in case I pile on weight  

Pinpin – Hi – looks like we’re neighbours as I’m in Hinchley Wood. I started taking the pill 3 days after my last period came (mid June) and will stop on 23rd on the same day I start DR. I have base line scan on 3rd August and should start stimming then. Booked in for first follie scan on 10th August… with suggested EC for 14th. We’re having IVF (ICSI if needed) which I think the QM is quite unique in offering… 

Kezzababes – follies sounds like they are doing great. Lots of growing over the weekend - yippee. I’m so excited for you. Hope that you’re staying relaxed and are enjoying some time off from work with your feet up. 

Hello to everyone else at the start of another week…


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Just been in for my scan and EC booked for wednesday. Got 9 good follies in the end. 

Very excited, surprisingly relaxed and looking forward to get my embies back in!! 

DH has got a stomach bug and you would think he is dying- sick of him moaning- doesn't he realise it is all about me at the moment!!!  

Anyway, lying on the sofa watching loose women. Feel a bit uncomfortable (stomach is huge!) and I think I'm going to stay here and eat chocolate (which obviously doesn't help with the size of the stomach but feels necessary!!)

Hope you are all in good places


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a little while but life's been hectic in the last couple of weeks and I'm making the most of Keira being asleep (before we go to the GP for her!!)...

I'm now nearly 24 weeks and I can't believe how quickly time is going     For the ones who don't know, the baby I'm carrying has a cleft lip and palate... The cleft nurse came to see us a couple of weeks ago and everything has now been set in motion: she has reassured us that it's nothing I've done and that they don't know why it occurs    I've got a 4d scan booked for the day after me and the girls come back from France to see if we can see how bad the cleft is... The sonographer is a specialist for clefts and this scan has been organised by CLAPA free of charge!! We're also booked to meet the surgeon: a professor from Switzerland who again specialises in clefts.  The operation will be happening around 3 months after the baby is born for the cleft and around 6-9 months for the palate (but that could vary depending on how bad the palate is) The operation will be happening in Guy's hospital (or St Thomas: can't remember!!  ) and we decided to have all our follow ups in Guilford as didn't fancy having to go to London on trains all the time     I'm now feeling a lot better about it (obviously still very sad  ) but at least it's a cosmetic problem and we've got to consider ourselves blessed as I'm sure a lot of people will give their right arm to be in our position!!!

Well that's enough from me for one day as I started this at 9.30 this am and have been to the doc who said she's got a viral bug so no antibiotics, given her lunch, put her to bed (but she's whingeing!!) and trying to have my lunch... 

Sorry for the lack of personals but wishing all of you going through tx loads of   and loads of   for the BFPs and a big hello to Tanya and Liz, probably as busy as me    Take care,

Sam


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello girls,

I've also been AWOL for a long time - most of you may not even know me or have forgotten me!

Samia, Great news about the specialist coming in to operate on the cleft lip and its amazing that they can do it so quickly! Its not ideal, obviously but at least you know something will be done sooner rather than later and then you can focus on enjoying time with your little one!

Rosh - I love your consistent positive attitude! I'd love it if you were able to sprinkle some of it on me every now and then!

Silly Billy - not sure if you still want info on this but thought I'd give you a run through of my treatments - I had my first consultant's appointment in October 08 after which we received a letter saying that we were eligible for NHS funding. At the appt, we were also told that Surrey PCT had no waiting list so we could start as as soon as our remaining results were in. I had another appointment in Jan in which I was booked in for everything and I started my meds in Feb. I'm not sure how quick or slow it is for other PCTs but I found it a really smooth process personally.  After my first failed cycle in April, we had a follow up in June and were booked in for our 2nd NHS cycle. Apparently July was booked up so I'm looking starting at the end of this month, with EC and ET taking place mid-sept. Not sure if I'm going to have any cycle buddies but would love at least one on here!!

Kezza - good luck for egg transfer - hope all goes smoothly! 

Sarah, Wombly, Feline and Sominum - hope your all well and enjoying your pregnancies!

Pinpin - good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  

My drugs arrived on Friday in that familiar big brown box so I spent an enjoyable night going through it all and making sure all was present and correct. Fun!!  I start with the pill again at the end of this month and then it all starts again! I can't believe how quickly its all come around again - its so strange! Do I have any cycle buddies out there?!  

I hope everyone else is well and sorry to everyone I've missed. xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Some of you may remember me from a little while back - not posted on here for quite a while as needed some space after my missed miscarriage following my first IVF/ICSI cycle. Have been peeking on a few occasions and have been very pleased to see all the BFP's we've had recently, congratulations ladies!!

Have seen a number of posts over the last week or so about the number of cycles being offered by PCT's, so thought I would give you the benefit of my recent experience with Surrey PCT. For those of you who remember me, I said on one of my last posts that I was writing to Surrey PCT to ask for funding for a 2nd NHS cycle of IVF. I was referred for IVF in April 2008, and as someone has already said, Surrey changed their policy from one to two cycles BUT this is only for new referrals from 1st September 2008. So it's good news if you were diagnosed and referred for IVF treatment any time from 01/09/08 to-date but not so great news if you were referred before (for info, they say they have done it this way for 'budgeting purposes').

Having spoken to QM (Nick Pulsford, Julie, Katie and my Consultant) I wrote to Surrey PCT asking them if they would fund a 2nd cycle for us. At the time they were aware of quite a number of people who had been referred prior to 01/09/08 but who had been granted the funding for a 2nd cycle on application so they were quite hopeful that the same thing would be done for us. Unfortunately Surrey wrote back and refused our funding, their reason being that we were referred before 01/09/08. Under normal circumstances I guess that would have been the end of it for us, as for years I have had very stressful jobs that would not have allowed me the time or energy to do anything about it. And going private means further debts, and I doubt any bank manager would lend money to someone currently unemployed! However, having been redundant in May of this year and this being the end of the line for us, I decided to fight this one, and so wrote quite a strong letter of appeal which is due to be heard this week.

There's something more worrying going on with Surrey PCT though, as I was to discover when I contacted Infertility Network UK (link below), an organisation which provides support to infertile couples and helps them appeal funding decisions. It seems for Surrey PCT there are currently 2 policies for Assisted Conception within the public domain, one of which is to be found on Surrey PCT's website, and another on the South East Coast Specialised Commissioning Group's (SECSCG) website. Having contacted the lead commissioner for this policy, it seems the PCT's within the South East of England wanted to standardise and make more fair and equitable both the services and criteria for eligibility in relation to IVF. I've attached the link to both the policy and eligibility criteria, which interestingly states they aim to provide 2 FULL cycles (not 2 fresh as Surrey currently offer) and there's no clause about dates of referral. Supposedly implemented by all PCT's involved in its production and authorisation (Surrey PCT included per my sources) this SECSCG policy came into effect from 01/04/09, so in theory should have been in force when I applied for further funding 01/05/09. Suffice to say I have lodged a formal complaint to Surrey PCT which is being reviewed by their 'Executive Management Team' and I hope to have a response soon. I have also got my MP to support my appeal/complaint (he has written to Surrey PCT's Chief Executive) and I hope to have some news within the next couple of weeks.

I hope post this doesn't offend anyone but if it helps just one person to gain the funding they are entitled to then it will have been worth it. I've seriously been considering going to the media about this whole scenario as I'm sure I'm not the only one Surrey PCT has taken this stance with. I can't tell you how stressful and emotional this whole fight has been so far (I've even been in tears writing this...), but here's hoping I manage to convince them that the joy they will bring to people's lives with each successful treatment will far outweigh any 'budgeting purposes' benefits!!

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5216

http://www.secscg.nhs.uk/home/specialised-services/specialised-services/

If I can be of any help to anyone who has a similar fight on their hands then please feel free to PM me.

I hope to be able to share some good news about my appeal soon. Take care everyone.

A-M

/links


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm at home today, I booked a days holiday as I needed a bit of me time. AF is due any day now and she is being particularly evil this month and I'm struggling to think about anything but our upcoming treatment!!!!

*A-M* - I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a fight on your hands to get funding, it's all so confusing and random which is so outrageously unfair. It's bad enough that there is a lottery between counties but to have inconsistencies within one area is so, so wrong. As if all this isn't hard enough hey? I also used the appeal letter template on infertilitynetwork and I know that the advice and support that they offer to those fighting for funding is fantastic. Feel free to PM me if you need any further support, I'd be happy to help. In the meantime I wish you loads of luck hun, I really do.

*PinPin* - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

*Wombly* - I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday - how exciting!

*Kessa* - Good luck to you too, I hope all goes well with your EC on Wed, sounds like those follies are doing just great. How inconsiderate of your DH to get ill, I think he's attention seeking  

*Samia* - How wonderful that you can start planning treatment for your wee one so soon. Sending you a big .

*Toffeecat* - Looks like we are going to be cycle buddies  I'm due to start the pill this week, with down-regging starting on the 22nd August and EC planned for 14th Sept. See you in the Aug/Sept thread.

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all having a good monday.

Lots of love, 
Mini.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
finally have bit of time................

as you know my 2nd cycle of clomid was unsuccessful so round 3 here we come   for strange reason i am very calm about the BFN  

regarding the LISTS.................
we were put on Kingston List 6.May, were told 12 months. Today i spoke to QM and we are currently number 34! which i think its rather nice number   also were told that we will recieve treatment well before the end of the year   yey  

but reading all the 'list' posts.................i am already scared if our 1 and only funded go doesn't work...........we are pooped   


A-M.........what a post! honey you have to be our spokesperson! The thing that makes me angry the most is that where i come from (Czech republic), you receive 6 IVF goes on national health, which is irrelevant to us BUT......if you go private, they use, same drugs(same company),same technology..........and it costs peanuts!!! to Czech residents (which i am not....anymore)so where on earth do English private doctors get the prices i don't know.


anyhow...lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
samia-so happy thigs are looking brighter xxxxx

lauralou...will PM you soon xxxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Wow a real flurry of posts today, think my illness is a mix of MS and a tummy bug thats doing the rounds at work! Phoned my doc for some advice and was told they'd call back, which they did and reassured me I should be ok and to keep an eye on it if symptoms persist to contact them again and may have to do stool sample!

Anyhoo alot better today but keeping to quite plain simple food just to be safe, havent lost my appetite or actualy been sick but not getting as hungry as normal.

Vendabenda - thats really intresting how they do things different in Czech Rebuplic, the costing different is daft too. Good look on your next round of Clomid and am crossing fingers for you that you move up that waiting list nice and quickly.

Mini me - Good for you taking some me, hope you feel better soon.

AM - keep fighting your corner and well done for all the fact fighting, hope you get the answer you want from your appeal.

Toffeecat - Good luck with your new cycle, hope you can keep up the recent run of BFPs.

Samia - You sound so more upbeat, am pleased you have a plan of action. Fingers crossed for your scan xx

Kezzababes - Yeay for those 9 follies, Am feeling positive for you hun  Good luck for Wed, and keep us updated.

Sorry if I missed anyone else hugs to you all though xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you had a lovely weekend.  Weather a bit of a change this evening compared to this time last week.

Pinpin – good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Wombly – one thing after another for us!  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday too, am so scared there’ll be nothing there!  

Niccad – you’re prob right about the pill outdoing your good work.  Keep it up though.

Kezzababes – well done with 9 follies.  Good luck with EC on Wednesday.  

Samia – glad you have it all sorted with seeing nurse and docs.  You sound very positive, right to be a bit upset about the whole thing but I really admire how you’re dealing with it.  We’re here anytime you need to rant or chat.

A-M – you have had a lot of fighting on your hands.  Makes me mad how they decide who gets it and who doesn’t.  Hope you get a response soon.

Toffeecat – hi, good luck with all your treatment.  You sound very organised having all your medications already.  

Venda – hi

Somnium – glad you’re feeling a little better now.  

SillyBilly and MiniMe – welcome to the thread, hope we can help you along the way.

Feline - how are you doing?  Hope all ok and you've had no more bleeding.

AFM - am really nervous about Wednesday now, have lost my positiveness and am convinced will go in on Wednesday and there will be no heart beat.  Why is this journey so hard?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

love Sleepy x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,


Just wanted to say a big thank you and send you all truck loads of babydust    

Oh and I've been busy sending bubbles to all of you: my finger hurts now  

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Sam - mine end in double 7,   bring me luck!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Just a quick pop in to say Happy Monday  

PinPin - good luck for tomorrow, hope your dates work out well, interested to see what the wait is!

Kezza - Good Luck with your egg collection on Wednesday, keeping it all crossed, hope you don't feel too rotten after.............get the bell ready for jeeves!

Toffeecat - Thank you for the welcome. Great that you are starting your treatment at the end of the month. I am being really hopeful that we also get told we can start on our next cycle because then we will cycle together!!

A-M - wow! I admire your persistance in the persuing of more cycles! Don't back down, that'll be my plan. I also got my draft letter from infertility UK they are a really great support thru this. I just wanted to be prepared for if my 1st cycle doesn't work and the letter is already typed just in case!

Everyone - I seemed to have sparked a nerve on the whole number of cycles thing! Didn't realise it was such a hot point. I got the 3 cycles for Surrey thing from a consultant at work, but cycles at my hospital are nowhere near as expensive as QM and the Bridge (£3000 compared to at least £4000), so maybe thats where he has gotten the 3 cycles from, but also he could be wrong. I think the main thing to take away from all this is that each PCT is different and we shouldn't take heart if one of us gets one number of cycles, and another of us gets more etc. It is terribly unfair, we all contribute the same thru NI contributions, and it is all the same NHS but even so, it isn't anything we can control, unless we purposely move house!!!! Sorry if I have caused any unnecessary frustration or upset anyone  

Well better go, got a whole number of babies to deliver!

Silly Billy Me x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Well buoyed on by Venda's post saying that she was no.34 in the queue i figured i would get DH to ask Nick when he rang where we were having been put on the list at the beginning of Feb.

Inconsistency seems to be paramount with QM  

We have been informed - there is no numbered list so we can't be told which number we are at    Nick did say that DH can do his SA this Friday and confirmed that our October appt will be to go over everything and get me on the scales - he enquired how i was doing with the weightloss and DH updated him so that is good.  He did say that after our October 7th appt we will get another appt shortly after where they will go over us starting treatment and sort out when and where - Nick told DH this would be Autumn this year..... so i figure we'll know what the score is by November??  Reckon we'll only have to wait 9-10 months to start hopefully - FX!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - a couple of questions I was hoping you'd be able to shed some light on... Before EC day how often do you all think DH should be ejaculating? I don't want it to be nothing & then 'boom' as he's had some really differing tests (which is why we got put straight onto the list) and we want it to be as high quality as possible. Part of me thinks that when i start stimming he should be doing it every 2-3 days before hand (sounds so romantic) so that we get the best ones possible. What is everyone elses thoughts? Also, on EC day how have other people's DH been getting to the Bridge centre? I think this will be really stressful for him so I'm worried about him driving and parking somewhere he doesn't know & getting in a state... 

Hello to everyone... and good luck for scans and EC tomorrow.. Apologies for lack of personals.. 
Nic


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello,

Just a quick note to Nicaad but can't stop otherwise! My DH went to the Bridge on the train - he didn't findd it a prob catching a bus to Barnes station and then getting the overground straight to London Bridge. he took a rucksack to carry the heavy box. while at the bridge he made friends with thh DH of the lady in the bed next to me and he had driven there so offered to drive my DH back - nice of him!

Sorry but got to dash! Love to everyone, will post properly later! x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all

Isn't the weather just awful today.
Soz I've been rubbish at posting, but most of the time I am exhausted!

Pinpin –Hope the appointment goes well    

Wombly – Looking forward to your news after tomorrow  

Kezzababes – 9 follies is excellent - Good luck with EC

Samia – Sounds like everything is being kept well monitored which must be reassuring. I'm sure it will all work out much better than you expect.

Sleepy - Good luck for your scan - let us know how it goes and try not to worry too much.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well,

I have had no more bleeds which is good (touch wood), and had my 12 week scan last fri which was amazing - both babies doing great, measuring 5.5cm and 6.1cm.

Speak to you all soon.

Feline x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - my OH had his brother drive him in the car as he was a little nervous, it also worked out quicker as he arrived faster than someones OH who had there EC before mine. I know he found that easy enough and stress free, but not necessarily cheaper, petrol + congestion charge + parking. As for sperm we used the same advice as before SA, dont do anything for three days before.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one as have a really bad headache & should be going to sleep now.....just wanted to wish Sleepy lots of luck for tomorrow     - your worries are completely normal and I worried about that a lot but you will be fine I'm sure. I look forward to hearing your good news tomorrow (and hopefully posting my own too  )

Niccad - my DH did the taxi thing - both times - although its expensive he found it easier to not have to worry about getting to the Bridge himself.

Kezza - good luck for tomorrow hun  

Sarah - hope everything went well with the scan today 

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just to give you an update about our appointment today.

We first saw the Doctor, it was a lady and she was great: very nice, thorough and informative. She went through the main points of our medical history and investigation with us and then said we were being referred for IVF and explained in detail what would happen when and gave statistics etc.
She then performed an internal scan to ensure my ovaries were easily accessible for EC. As we are unexplained I asked if there was any risk that none of our eggs would fertilise and she said there is a v. low chance (3%) but I still asked if there was any way that they could do ICSI on half our eggs just to make sure and she said that although they wouldn't normally do that she could see my point and would refer half of our eggs for ICSI and half IVF.
She then took us to see Julie (the nurse) who booked the dates for tx. They are fully booked to start on my next cycle therefore I'm starting taking the pill on 3rd day of my cycle after next which should be around the 20th august. Then I start DR on 19/09 and have my scan on 30/09 and should start injecting menopur that day.  EC is booked for 12/10.  

I have to tell you something else... as you know i'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid prescribed by the private Doctor i'm seeing in parallel of QM for immune testing. Obviously I did not mentioned this slight detail to the Doctor today whilst she went through the medication i'm taking because I don't think it will work for us as I hadn't responded particularly well to clomid last cycle only showing 1 egg on the scan. Today is day 13 of my second cycle and when the Doctor said at the end of consultation that she wanted to perform a scan i thought she might see 1 or 2 eggs.  Well I was properly       when she announced just as    as I was that I have 4 eggs ready to pop !!! I was very   as I hadn't mentioned the clomid so after considering for a split second denying taking anything I had to confess     and could hear my DH giggle on the other side of the curtain.  She was really good about it though and we   that I may get quadruplets if this cycle works !  

Apologies for the me post and lack of personals I'm sure you'll understand I better go and try to catch one of the four    DH is waiting  



Pinpin xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!

I've just finished work for six days! Whoopee! (sorry to all those who have still to work for the next three but I am so very happy!)

PinPin - Great news on starting your first cycle in aug, thats just awesome! Bet you can't wait! However, who knows one of those four eggs that are ready to pop might just be a little miracle waiting to happen   Also, what the docs don't know won't hurt them................. good idea on the half IVF, half ICSI thing. Always good to cover all eventualities! Thanks for updating us, it really helps me too. Now I can relax knowing that the likelyhood is that they will say cycle after next for me too   hope it is not the one after that for me!! My next AF is due 26th July so probably just after you, but FX shouldn't be too far apart on our cycles. We can go symptom crazy together!   You must be so pleased that you have a date to work towards, now you can really focus the mind.......... I'll log on after our appt Monday and let you know our dates! Yippee!

Wombly -   hope you feel better tomorrow

Niccad - My DH is planning on either getting a taxi or catching the train from Barnes. Train seems easy enough.

Rosh - FX that you start around the end of the year and have an exciting start to 2010. The waiting list seems to have really come down now. By the time we have our first EC it'll be two years since we were referred by our GP. For now, love life and keep heart, the time will fly!

Feline - Congrats on the scan, FX all continues to go well. 

Best wishes to all of those that are having scans, EC, appts etc. Been a busy forum, losing track of who has what and when! 

Love luck and   to all


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Girls this is a very very speedy post to let you know that my 6 week scan went well today - we saw one little heartbeat and everything was where it should be and the size it should be so despite still being in shock, dh and I are very happy!

I'm going to take myself off to an appropriate thread for the next stage of this mad process but wanted to wish you all the best of luck and I hope that the QM thread continues its huge line of lucky BFPs.

Please pm with your news or any questions that I may be able to help you with.

Take care.

lots of love and luck

Sarah x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sarah - thats fab you must be on a high right now. Can't wait to see that next friday, am still not quite believing I've been this lucky. Oh and which thread are you moving to? Good luck with the rest of your journey xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Pinpin - thanks for the update re timescales.  My cycle seems to be the same as yours, so fingers crossed we get to have tx at the same time (although hopefully you won;t need it with your ripe follies ready to pop!).  Our appt is next Tuesday and I'll be on day 21 of my cycle then.

Sillybilly - Fingers crossed that we both get tx the cycle after next, then all 3 of us can be cycle buddies.

All I need to do now is get DH to read all the info we got sent so at least he has some idea of what to expect - he's not been very cooperative about the whole tx, so I have everything crossed that he doesn't change his mind about it all!

Hi to everyone else
Grimmy x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just got back from my EC. Feel quite tired so going to keep this brief. all went to plan- got 6 eggs. now the wait for the Bridge to call and let us know how many fertilised. 

Feeling good although tired. 

hope you are all well


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well done Kezzababes, take it easy and get your OH to pamper you


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezzababes – great news. Hope you have a lovely evening relaxing. I want to ask loads about how it was but will save the questions until you’re feeling a bit more invigorated… 

Thanks Toffeecat, Somnium and Wombly for the advice. I think we’re going to opt for the taxi thing…

Pinpin – love the fact that you didn’t tell her and then got found out. Very funny that DH was chuckling away. It’s just the kind of situation I’m sure we’d all get ourselves in. 4 eggs ready to pop is fantastic… fingers crossed that last night was ‘the’ night.  
Sillybilly – countdown to appointment. Good to know that they do a scan as I had no idea they were going to & had ran from Barnes station to get there on time & hadn’t shaved my legs. I was so ashamed….  

SarahTM – you’ve made me (and I’m sure all of us) feel so positive about this whole process. I’m so happy for you and hope that you have really easy pregnancy. 

Grimmy – I think all DH have a hard time understanding and accepting tx. Guess that we get such a lot of info throughout the process that we really understand how our bodies work, so understand the ivf process. At the appointment on Tuesday though she’ll go into a lot of detail about the process. DH came away seeming to understand it all (not sure if he still remembers). I went in armed with questions also, but that was before I discovered FF  

Hello everyone I've missed...


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick one as have a friend over from Ireland at the moment so doing a quick post before we go out to dinner.

wombly - how'd you get on?

Well ladies, all my worrying for nothing, we have TWO healthy hearbeats!!!!!  One twin a bit smaller than the other but they weren't overly worried, said it should catch up by 9 weeks!!  So looks like twins for us.  

sorry no personals, will be back soon to catch up.  Love and luck to all.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - sorry mine is short too.

just to say scan was fab today - its a real baby! Everything was fine, it was very chilled & laid back.

Sleepy - so pleased for you - TWINS!!!!!! Double trouble!!! I believe its quite normal for one to be smaller than the other - same as Titch & Feline!

Hi to everyone else - sorry for rubbish personals

Wombly x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been quiet for a while but have been ready the updates on a regular basis. 

There has been so much happening on the thread, can just about keep up. 

Sarah - Huge congratulations to you and DH. 

Sillybilly - welcome to the thread, everyone on here is lovely and very helpful. 

Sleepy - Another set of twins, lovely.  Congrats. 

Grimmy - I agree with Niccad, my DH doesn't really know what's going on really.  I feel like i nag, but then sometimes i think this is how he deals with it.

Kezzababes - pleased to hear your ec went well. How long will you have to wait for et?

Pinpin - glad the appointment have gone well, not long til treatment starts for you and DH. 

Wombly - hope the headache has lifted and you are feeling better?

Venda - How are you?

As for us, not a lot going on really.  Got DH freezing results back from the Bridge; need to be a doc to understand!! So anyway Nick @ QM called DH and said the freezing is ok for IVF, which is good.  Got our next appointment on 21st, not long!  So we will ask if we should have some more frozen due to DH FSH level. We are hoping to start October, so wont be too far behind some you girls?

I must admit i had a few tears the other day when i was on the phone to my best mate; i dont normally get upset about all this but for some reason i did, and not even AF time!!   We were talking about thee treatment and i just welled up, what a silly moo!  

On a brighter note; I went to see Take That on sunday at Wembley they were amazing!  

I have got to go a afternoon tea and cake (instead of a baby shower) thing for a friend of mine on saturday she is 8+ months pregnant, just what i need at the mo! I am not normally effected by friends pregnancies but i seem to be at the moment.  My sister can't understand why i am not keen on going, it can all get a bit much sometimes. Which i am sure most of you have felt at sometime.

Sorry for the rant about me!  I ahve been meaning to write it all down for a few days.  

Anyway hope you are ok, lots of   to you all. 

Laura 

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- feel free to ask away!! 

Waiting for the call tomorrow to know when the ET will be. Probably Friday. 

Just done the pessaries for the first time- yuk!!! Don't want to stand up in case they drop out!!! Feel a bit weird down there now.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - I hated the pessaries too, but just keep in mind there for a good reason. I can assure you though they wont just fall out, altho you will slowly discharge wax (sorry tmi), which nobody told me and I was freaked out by!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all, Hope all is well!

Kezza - Well done on the EC, six eggs is great, fingers crossed they go on to divide and you have good ones to put back. Good luck for the ET whenever it is!  

LauraLou - Thank you for the welcome. Everyone on here has been lovely and I can see that this is a great support network when the time for treatment comes  

Wombly - Glad the scan went well, must be soooooooooooo exciting to see that lovely baby there! 

Niccad - Yes always good to be aware of scans etc coming up. It was good to here that's what happens, I would have been mortified if i'd turned up unprepared!  

Grimmy - Really keeping eveything crosed that all 3 of us get on the same cycle, always really good to know there are others going thru the same as you. I will let you know about mine on monday after I have been.

A littel bit of   for you all


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies... almost the weekend! 

*Kezzababes* - FX that you get a good phonecall today re fertilisation and that ET is tomorrow... one more sleep until you are officiall PUPO! 

*Lauralou* - excellent news on DH's freezing results and also that you might be starting treatment in October - have you been given a start date?

*Wombly * - Yipee for the scan - it's real, it's really real! You and DH must be so excited!!! 

*Sleepy* - Well done you - twins! That is awesome... perhaps when it comes to my treatment you could rub off some of that 'twin' luck on me! 

*Grimmy* - hope DH comes through for you and is more positive about things. Good luck for Tuesdays appt! 

*Sarah* - Yay for moving onward and upwards with your sticky bean! 

*PinPin* - hope you got one of those eggies - IF NOT ALL FOUR!!! There hasn't been any mention of quads on this board so perhaps you could start that trend 

*Feline* - glad the scan went okay and the babies are doing well and thriving!

Toffeecat - glad to see you back!

Hi to everyone else that i have missed!

Week is going well - took a chill from ttc too hard and the witch showed up at work yesterday which was lovely - was feeling very rundown and emotional with all my hormones but feel lovely now if a little crampy!!

DH is off to do another SA so results will be in by the end of next week.

Can't believe that Nick said we will know in the Autumn when we are starting..... OMG i'm sooooooooo excited!!!!

Anyone know if you get funding for a 2nd cycle if you come under Kingston PCT?  I'm planning ahead 'just in case' and considering a second cycle at the Lister if we do eggshare....

Love to all


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Quick update- The Bridge centre called this morning to say that 3 out of the 6 eggs have fertilised and we have 3 embryos. Is that good? ET is saturday and they are going to call tomorrow to let us know when. 

FX they are good quality.  

PS the pessaries didn't fall out!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Kezzababes – Congratulations hun, sounds like everything is going well. I had six eggs collected last time and two fertilized so I think you are doing great. The presseries are yukky aren't they? I found it easier to do them just before bed, they are less leaky when you lie down  (sorry TMI!)

Rosh75 – Great that you will find out dates in Autumn, yippieee... not long now! 

Lauralou – Great news that you are all set to start treatment soon too, October will come round really quickly. And don't worry hun, it's totally normal to not feel excited about going to a baby shower, I'm already nervous that I'll probably be sitting near a heavily pregnant friend at a wedding in August!! All of these things are so hard and it's only really our FF buddies that will ever get it.  

Wombly & Sleepy – Wonderful news that both your scans went well, it must be the best feeling to see your little one (or two, fantastic!!!!) all tucked up and safe 

Niccad – I'm a bit late to respond to your question but if it helps my DH got a taxi to the bridge last time, it felt like the least stressful way to handle such a bizarre task!!! The cab firm that QM's recommend are great as they have done the trip a million times and know the score.  

As for us I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so I can start my pill, typical that she's late the one month were I'm looking forward to her arrival!!!  I also need to phone QM's as they only sent me x1 21 day packet of the OCP and I'm supposed to be taking it for around 42 days, seems like ages has anyone else had to take it for that long? I didn't have to take it at all last time 

I better get on as I'm at work, hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing okay. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- just thought I would give you some info ref getting to the bridge centre. DH got a return taxi and they said it would be £56. However the bridge centre was very busy and he had to wait. So the taxi company charged another £15 to wait. Good job we had enough money!!! the hospital recommend that you get a return journey as you have to bring back the incubator. And they are particularly busy on a Friday so it might be worth taking that into consideration. 

We are going to get the train to have the ET done and see how I feel afterwards reference getting back. 

Also- on the day of EC, DH was told that by QM's day centre that they would prefer that he did his donation (!!) at the Bridge Centre as they didn't have the facilities for it. We were told right up until the last scan (by ACU) that they did have facilities and it didn't matter where he did it. So conflicting information.


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Apologies in advance for the lack of personals, however I just wanted to update everyone on Surrey PCT's assisted conception policy.  In short, David has slain Goliath!!

I have just received confirmation in writing that 'the Executive Management Team agreed at their meeting this morning that NHS Surrey will follow the policy adopted by the South East Coast'.  Essentially this means that they will fund up to a total of 2 full cycles (to include freezing, storage and FET if applicable) per couple, however this is subject to eligibility criteria which in terms of previous cycles are as follows:

(1) They will fund 2 cycles if no previous cycles have been funded by the NHS, or if a couple have already received 1 non-NHS funded cycle.

(2) They will fund 1 cycle if the couple has already received 1 NHS funded cycle or two non-NHS funded cycles.

So the good news is that I now have approved funding for my 2nd NHS cycle!!  I am now full speed ahead for my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy operations at the end of September and hopefully will be getting back onto the roller coaster that is IVF/ICSI after that.

I'm not sure if this helps anyone but I have to say that I am delighted that Surrey PCT has seen the error of their ways and started to adhere to the SECSCG policy.  If anyone wants any further information or assistance in respect of Surrey PCT and funding then please do not hesitate to PM me and I can hopefully point you in the right direction.

Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Fantastic news A-M, I'm so pleased you persevered and got the outcome that you deserve. 

Good luck with your cycle   

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick one...

A-M - I'm soooo pleased that your persistence has worked out. Yippee for moving on with more tx

Kezza - thanks for the PM & all the info   & extra thanks for letting us all know about the 'donation' facilities. QM told us that it would be best to 'donate' before we went to the bridge so that it wasn't so stressful. DH said that he couldn't bear the thought of a taxi waiting outside and everyone waiting! Think it's already a pressured enough environment for them without extra stress... 

Mini-me - My pack actually contained enough for 40 something days although the outside of the pack seemed to imply there were only 21 in there. I'll have been on it for 36 days by the time I start to DR. It's a new procedure they put in place this year apparently...

Hello to everyone else 
Nic x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Wombly - great news, have you told everyone now?

AM - glad you are getting another tx.

Kezza - what a faf!  As if you haven't enough to spend money on!

MiniMe - hope AF arrives soon so you can get the ball rolling.

Laura -   always hard to hear of other people's pregnancies.

Rosh - absolutely I'll send you a rub, we must do a meet up again soon and you can have a rub of our tummys!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey ladies hope everyoine is well, have had a long day and got another even longer one to come tomorrow! So apologies now if I miss a few of you in this fly by speedy post...

Kezza - 3 is great as far as I'm concerned, FX there growing well and you have nice strong embabies on ET on Sat.

AM - Am really pleased for you, good luck with your next cycle.

Mini Me - only had to take pill for 20 days and had 2 packs so weird they only sent you one. I'd phone the company who sent you them and tell them your short.

laters ......
xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

had the embies put back in (one top quality and one above average- both 8 cells). It was uncomfortable and I have stomach ache but feel good. 

Now the 2WW!!!! DH is treating me like a china doll!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezaababes

Well done on the two embies being put back, you must be so so pleased. Keeping everything crossed for the next two weeks xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done kezzababes awesome news! Hope the 2ww isn't too harsh and congrats on finally being PUPO


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

what does PUPO stand for?


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha I had to ask what Pupo was too... Pregnant till proven otherwise.

Well done Kezzababes 8 cells is good mine were only 7, but both above average, so it looks good for you. Personally I didnt find the 2ww too bad, are you having time off or working?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks. I'm back to work on Tuesday. feeling sore this morning- lower stomach pain. Hoping they are implanting and that is what the pain is and nothing more. 

the next two weeks are busy so I think they might pass very quickly- can't believe I'm PUPO!!


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

How are we all?  Enjoying the weekend?

Kezzababes - congrats on being PUPO.  I have always wondered what that meant too, and now i know!!  Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you  

I survived the Baby Afternoon Tea, it wasn't too bad.  There was a 6 week old baby there, so sweet.  

Hi to everyone and lots of   to everyone.

Lauralou


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza - congrats on being PUPO - get plenty of rest and try not to stress too much during the dreaded 2WW.

Hi everyone else, hope you're having a lovely weekend.

Sleepy x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - I was sore too so I wouldnt worry about it, besides all that poking and prodding you've endured its only to be expected. IMO going back to work was a good thing as it kept me busy and made the 2ww less painful. Altho depending on your job i would deffo say take it easy, I was still sore and bloated for a week or so after ET.


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a quick one to Silly Billy - hope the appt today goes well.  Looking forward to hearing all about it!

Grimmy


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - many many congratulations on being PUPO. Great news 

A quick question - have any of you had really bad side effects from being on the pill? QM have put me on microgynon and I feel like i'm losing my mind. I've been thinking it's just worry about the upcoming tx, but am realising it's more than that. It feels like someone has taken my mojo and I've turned into a complete miserable and snappy cow. Can't seem to shake it off and it's causing real issues with DH as i seem to be paranoid and just really glum and weepy the whole time  (I'm usually one of those annoyingly smiley people who always looks on the bright side of things). This is far worse than the usual TTC misery I've been going through - this is more like depression  . Still on this detox and still not losing weight... am convinced that i would've put on ~10lbs if I wasn't being so good on the food front. Only 10 more days to go before I stop taking it, but think i may have lost some friends or my mind before then...


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!

Thanks for the good luck message Grimmy. Will certainly pop on tonight to let you know all about it. Very nervous as everytime we go to an appt, we think we are going to move forwards, but we never do, always backwards. They told us last time that we were just popping in to get our dates and talk about process, then they drop the bombshell on us that unless we can freeze some soldiers in advance we can't go ahead at all. DH has frozen 27 in total from three samples (some didn't survive the freezing process) and will provide a fresh on the day. We've been told by the Bridge Centre and Nick that this is enough to move on. Fingers crossed that they are right but won't beleive it until I have the ok from the docs and have my start dates written down!

lots of love to all x x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Niccad, 

I felt terrible when taking the microgynon. Really snappy and wanted to cry all the time- I think it is partly the anticipation of the treatment but also the effects of the tablet. My DH said I was a nightmare but i couldn't help it- but as they don't really have to do much towards this treatment, I told him he would just have to put up with it until it passed. 

For me it got easier when I started the spray and I actually felt great whilst I was on that. And then it gets easier still when on the injections (hardly no symptoms apart from feeling tired)

So hang on there it will get easier. 

Kezza


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nicad before ttc I was on microgynon. I had to come off it as I suffered bad mood swings, tears and according to dh, was a total cow!! As soon as I stopped I felt better in about a week x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for both making me feel a bit more human. Sillybilly - good luck today - hope that it can all start really quickly. 
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Somnium- did you feel really tired during your 2ww? Also I'm going dizzy when I stand up. I think it is just my body's way of telling me to rest. 
What stage are you at? Do you have your first scan this week?


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just a quickie...  I was looking on the website for the Bridge and it says they have a 62% success rate for blastocysts - is that an option for any of you having IVF/ICSI at QM?? Just wondered??

We got put on the list in Feb and were told we could still have a 2 embryo transfer.  If our NhS cycle isn't successful, will we still be able to have another 2 embryo cycle if we pay or will it revert to 1 embryo transfer??

Odd questions i know - my friend in Switzerland just had a 3 embryo transfer as did another friend in the States so i'm wondering out loud!! Ta


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh75

I believe they only do Blastocyst transfer in exceptional circumstances. I had transfer on day 3 (normally day 2) and blacocyst is normally day 5 and beyond. Most embies don't make it to 5 days so the best route is to get them put in where they belong. 
They only put in 2 embryos by Uk law now I think. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Rosh - totally what Kezza said, here in uk law is 2 transfer unless your over 40 when they will do 3 as success rate is less.

Kezza - yes scan is finally this friday and the wait for it has been far worse than 2ww IMO. Am currently 7 weeks and yup had all those symptoms too. Had to take it real easy when I went back to work, my transfer was on the Thursday and was back at work Monday.

SillyBilly - hope today went well for you xx

Niccad - Didnt get those reactions myself but then we are all different, remember at the end of the day its a bunch of hormones playing silly beggers with you.

Still suffering with major tiredness atm, just wanted to crawl back into bed this morning. But I survived work and now have Army Cadets to get through then I may finally get some down time around 10pm! Joy!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Somnium.   for Friday!!!  Yes my friend is 20 weeks pregnant and she said the first 8 weeks are the worse. Feeling tired all the time and waiting for your 12 week scan- at least we get a scan after 6-8 weeks!!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

How are you all?  Quiet on here this weekend.

Niccad - sorry to hear you are having such a hard time with pill.  Really hope it gets better for you. 

Kezza - I felt like that during my 2WW, dizziness good, hopefully loads going on in there.  I was so tired after EC and ET, slept loads and had no energy.

Rosh - sorry, not sure of QM’s protocol, but usually they will see what they are like at day 2/3 and put the best ones back in.  Unless they have 3 exactly the same and they can’t chose.  As Kezza says they’re better off being back inside you.

Somnium - glad all ok with you, although hard that you are so tired.  I am wrecked all the time, by 9 I’m thinking of my bed.

AFM - had bit of a scare today, although mostly my own worry mind!  Had lots of brown blood this morning which I know is old blood, but then had lots of cramps too, so anyway took myself off to the hospital for a scan and all ok, still two healthy heart beats in there.  But am glad, as know I would have been worrying all night, I'll sleep easy and have been told to take tomorrow off by my headteacher.  So a day of rest tomorrow.

love to all, Sleepy xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Evening!

Rosh - blastocyst transfer is only recommended if you have many embryos, as the longer you keep them in the lab the more likely they are to die! If you have 5-6 or more on day 3 then you can go to day 5, which means you can pick out the really really good ones hence the higher success rates! I'm pretty sure if your first cycle doesn't work then you can still have 2 embryos back on a self funded course too. However if you have frozen some embryos then you can have a frozen embryo transfer (FET) and avoid the whole ICSI cycle again and save money, which we are planning to do if we have enough embies to freeze!

Niccad thanks for the good luck message earlier today. Sorry to hear about the tough time you are having on the pill, not too long and you'll be moving on and can be happy again!  

Grimmy -   for tomorrow, hope we can be cycle buddies!

Sleepy - Old blood loss is really quite common in pregnancy, and if you are having pains, no matter how often, never ignore it and get yourself straight to hospital. Better to be safe than sorry. Hope this episode clears up soon and doesn't happen again 

Today went very well, am starting our ICSI process the AF after next, less than six weeks away!    Can't beleive it is finally all written down in my diary, and can actually plan a quick holiday before it all starts! Hooray!  

So my dates work out as so - 

AF in Aug due 23/08/09
Start OCP 25/08/09
Start DR 26/09/09
Start Stimming 07/10/09
1st Scan 07/10/09
2nd Scan 14/10/09
Final scan 16/10/09
EC provisionally booked for 19/10/09
Should do HPT first week of November!! Hope it's BFP!

All seems a bit surreal now it's coming up.............REALLY SCARED!!!!!!!!!  

Lot of   and   for all xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

That is great news 2sillybillies!!! You;ll feel so much better when you get started. 

I'm going back to work tomorrow (3 days since ET) and feeling dizzy/tired/stomach pains. I'm driving myself mad at home but not looking forward to going back- I've only worked for 3 days this month so far!!! And I've got to work another 3 days and then I get Fri, Sat and Sunday off. I know I need to fill my days so the 2ww goes quicker. But it is times like this that I wish I didn't have such a pressurised job and I could just "go to work" without having to do much work!!! 

Anyway moan over. I'm sure I'll be back into it before you know it. 

Kezzababes


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks silly billy - great news for you starting cycle after next, fingers crossed I'll be the same after tomorrow.  I'll let you know asap.

Night, Grimmy


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sillybilly - So pleased for you, it really feels like things are moving along when you get all your dates. Now just remember to stay healthy between now and then  

Kezza - what do you do for work if its not too nosey of me?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm an area manager and I cover an area from Dorset to West Sussex up to London and across to North Oxfordshire. So lots of driving and lots of people needing my attention!!! Good practice for when the baby/babies come along!! 

Sorry I was just moaning- actually feel better now I know that I'm back at work. Feel much better with my stomach today too. 

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys!!

Well i finally shifted another couple of pounds and i hit the gym yesterday and today so i'm on a roll (but not a bacon one!)  

Thanks for all your responses re the ET - i knew we only got 2, just wasn't sure at what point it would go down to 1??

DH got his results today - his count has doubled and is now 8 million per ml - still not the recommended 20 but hey, it's not the 1 million we had last August either!  His morphology is up to 55% and motility is 45%  Just gives me more hope that come ICSI... we'll have good swimmers to pick from  

Kezzababes - hope work is okay and not too stressful.  I will have to tell work when we have our cycle as i need to be removed from active duties and wrapped in cotton wool!  

SillyBilly - yay for starting in LESS THAN 6 weeks!! Your 1st scan at QM is when i'm having my next FS appt.... i may see you in passing... i'll wear a red carnation in my lapel  

Sleepy- glad that they scanned you and even better news that the head said to take the day off! Take care of yourself and the twins  

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sarah - you're inbox is full so couldn't reply to you.  If you are worried, go and get a scan, you could be worrying unnecessarily.  Love Sleepy x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Sleepy

I have cleared it down now and may well take your advice.

Hi girls - as you can see I'm still lurking from time to time!

Kezza - congrats on being pupo - have my fingers crossed for you.

Rosh - excellent news about dh.  You'll defo be pg by Xmas - what a nice pressie twins will be!

Silly Billy - great news about getting going.

Hi to everyone else - gotta go and eat something quickly as a wave of sickness has just got me!!  Hope you're all feeling sick really soon!!!

lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to let you know my appt went very well today and DH is still on board with everything.  Ithink he now understands what is involved!

My dates are going to be approx:

AF in Sept due 16/09/09
Start OCP 18/09/09
Start DR 10/10/09
1st Scan 21/10/09
Start Stimming 21/10/09
2nd Scan 28/10/09
Final Scan 30/10/09
EC provisionally booked for 2/11/09

SillyBilly - looks like I'll be about 2 weeks behind you - shame we're not cycling together, but you can give me your pearls of wisdom on the journey!

More patience needed, but at least we are on the right track now.

Have a good evening
Grimmy


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sarah - good to see your still lurking, am still here cos cant find anywhere else to post and really like everyone here hehe. Sorry to hear your feeling sick, am curious have you actually been sick at all? I'm 7+1 and have only had a few queezy moments but no vomiting.

Grimmy - Nice to see you got all your dates, will cross my fingers for you when its your go. Would be really good if we could keep up the BFP run xx

Rosh - well done on the weight loss, keep it up 

Kezza - Wow poor you I used to be a manager and that was stressfull enough, you make sure you take it easy when you can. I decided that I'd rather have a less stressfull job and earn less money so just a glorified sales assistant now lol, but it makes it so much easier.

Well am ok here still, have fancied a lovely fat bacon sarnie all day, don't think its a craving just something I've got in by head lol. We'll soon see if its still the same in a few days , altho didnt think cravings started just yet!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Grimmy and SillyBilly - great news you have your dates and at least you're not too far from each other!

Kazza - glad your first day back wasn't too bad. Make sure you take it easy though.

Somnium - I have just this afternoon joined the 1st trimester thread, was reluctant as was bit nervous about doing anything before 12W but decided to go for it. Come and join us. It's called 'BFP in June/July/August 09'. Hope this link works:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199407.0

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sleepy have book marked the thread and will join after the weekend, that way will have had my scan and be back from Mums  Thanks for the link, it worked fab


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

hi everyone

Just catching us with everyone's news!

Sleepy - wooohooo!!!! TWINS IT IS !! CONGRATULATIONS    How are you feeling?

Kezza - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit knackered, I'm sure it's all worth it though as it's bound to be a good sign it's working in there 

Rosh - well done on the weight loss - you're turn will be here in no time now 

Noccad - how is it going with the mycrogynon? I hope you're feeling better.. and oh I hope i don't get the mood swings !!!  

Somnium - although i've never been pregnant i know lots of my friends have had the most beautiful babies in the world and not been sick once ! So enjoy  

Sarah - I'm glad you're still lurking on here - are you ok? 

Grimmy - i'm glad your appointment went well. We were almost cycle buddies You're about 3 weeks after me we were almost cycle buddies! At least it means I describe to you everything I'll be going through so you know what to expect !  

Silly Billy - we're cycle buddies   (only 7 days appart) but could easily be together if I'm a couple of days late and you're a couple of days early!!!

My dates are as follows:
AF in Aug due 19/08/09
Start OCP 22/08/09
Start DR 19/09/09
1st Scan 30/09/09
Start Stimming 30/09/09
2nd Scan 07/10/09
Final Scan 09/10/09
EC provisionally booked for 12/10/09

I'm awaiting to receive results of immune testing which should be back on 21/07/09. I also want to take a test for celiac disease (gluten  intolerance) as I have some symptoms of IBS (and some stomach pains when I wake up the mornings but could be linked to my UC). Anyway I read this can be a cause for infertility and want to cover that too.
Got reminded by Julie during our appointment that my BMI is still slightly under but soo hard to put on the weight they want me to...  
Why can we not all be perfect  

Love to all,
Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everybody!!

Back at work tomorrow after a lovely week off, and been told by my team it is very very busy!!! Babies popping out all over the shop!   Can't wait to start my cycle, then I can take it easy and everyone will make a fuss of me  

PinPin - Hooray for that, cycle buddies we are!   been told tho that regardless of when my AF comes, I have to take OCP until 26/09/09 so will deffo be a week apart, but I can rely on you for some much needed advice when the time comes! Could be good to meet up during our cycle, and who knows if we both have BFP's we can have playmates for each other   hope your immune results come back ok  

Grimmy -   super news about your dates, shame you are a couple of weeks away, but still we will be going thru similar emotions and experiences, and PinPin can advise us along the way  

good luck to those who are moving onto the BFP threads, hopefully, Pinpin, Grimmy, and I can keep up the trend and join you there soon. Hopefully Kezza and Niccad will be joining you even sooner    

Kezza - hope work gets even better for you soon, only do what you can, and who knows the feeling rough could be a good sign     

Night Night to all, on call tomorrow night so won't be checking in until Thursday at earliest


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

my oh my!!!
haven't been reading for few days and so much going on!!
Grimmy and SillyBilly and Pinpin...i am so excited for you   finally in the diary!!!!  

Rosh.....I saw your weightless, well done hun. and huge   ....the SA results!!! fab news hey? should pick out the champions easy then!!  

laura....you ok?  

nothing on our front. currently 2 days before ovulation....so will see. DP has dreaded SA next week, so we will see how they move this time round.    

love to all
xxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Sillybillie and Grimmy – great news on the dates.   will go by soooo quickly now. It all became really real for me when the drugs arrived (I also freaked out a bit when I saw all the needles). Loving the new tickers as well Sillybillie

Kezza – how are you feeling? QM told me that I should put my feet up more during the 2WW so I’ve told work that I might be working from home for some of the time, or getting later trains into town so that I can get a seat (I’m quite lucky in my job – although it’s really stressful my boss is being really good about tx – just an issue on who to tell as they will all be wondering where I am). On the plus side at least the hard work is a nice distraction and the time will fly by

Rosh – well done on the weightloss. Seems that you’re living at the gym. What diet are you following? And even better news on the SA – has he changed his diet at all to get a better result?

Sleepy – how are you today? Great that the hospital put your mind at rest

Somnium and Sarah – hope that you’re both glowing. Please keep lurking on this thread – it’s lovely having BFPs on here who are at QM

Pinpin – hi – you can have some of my weight!! If only it was that easy… Perhaps going on the pill will help you put on some weight. What BMI do they want you to be at?

As for me – still on a bit of an emotional rollercoaster.  DH is trying to make light of it joking about me losing my mojo, but for some reason that just annoys me more! I had my first accu session last night. It was really good and I felt really different afterwards and far more relaxed. Also, my ivf companion cd is now on my ipod so I’m hoping to listen to it later…. Anyone else listening/listened to it?

Hello to everyone else
Nic x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I hope you are all having a nice week, lots seems to have been happening on here... sorry for the lack of personals but I'm gonna need to go back and catch up!!! 

I haven't been on for a few days as my head has been in a spin... still no sign of AF!!!!! I'm on day 32 now and although I am a bit irregular I normally average out at 28 days (last two have been 26). I've done two tests and both were negative but I can't help hoping, it's driving me crazy!!!!!!!!  If I'm not pregnant (which deep down I know I'm not, I've been here too many times!) I just want my AF to get a move on so that I can start my OCP. 

Sorry for the rant. 
Lots of love to you all, 
Mini xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

oh mini that is tough. My AF was late when I was waiting for my treatment to start- I've never been more than 28 days in my life!!! But it will come (especially if the tests are negative) and then you can start!!! 
Sending positive vibes. 

Hi girls- had a better day. Back to being out on the road. My boss has just ****** me off though as he won't give me two days off in September to go to Spain. No reason just said no. 

Oh well not going to get stressed about it. Trying to stay relaxed. More stomach pain today and still feel really tired. Only ten days until I do my test to see if I'm BFP!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- i got an ivf cd to listen to. Got it put on my ipod and listening to it a couple of times per week whilst trying to get to sleep. But since ET then I've fallen asleep before I've even got the visualisation bit!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
Just popping in quickly 
I haven't read through, I hope you are all doing well and I'll try to catch up properly soon x
Tanya x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning All, 

Lots of good news ok here, great news Pinpin, Somnium and Silly Billy on getting your dates.  We are going on Tuesday to QM so hopefully i will get my dates which, fingers crossed, will be October too!!  Will keep you posted. 

Venda - I am ok thanks, and you?

Kezza - how is the 2ww going?  Hope you aren't being driven too  ?

There is lots going on here, hope you ae all ok.

I had an exciting day yesterday.  My best friend was due to have her baby next friday, but i got a call from her yesterday asking me where i was and if i would go round and be with her as she was getting 'twinges'.  So i went round and sat/stood/walked with her.  Being her first we weren't sure if was the real thing or not, so called the hospital a few times.  Then she had her show and we called the hospital again who said to go in to be checked.  So we called her DH who works in London and said to come home.  We popped to the hospital, she was checked etc and was already 5cm dialted!! DH turned up looking totally shocked by it all!!  Her waters then broke and i made a qucik exit!! Baby was born at half 9 last night.  Little girl.  So off out to buy baby clothes today! 


Lots of loves and  

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hiya all, a little quiet here this week. Just got back from our 7 week scan, things are still in the air a little tho! We Deffinatley have one healthy little bean have seen the heart beat and he/she measures 11mm, however there is also another little bean there, but alot smaller and the Katie seems to think it wont be viable. As she isn't 100% we have another scan next friday to try and see whats going on. 2nd bean is only measuring 6.3mm and no heart beat . Katie assured me I had done nothing wrong and this wasn't uncommon. Feeling ok about it but would be great if we go back next week and lil bean is ok  Fingers crossed for us ladies. 

Hope everyone else is having a good week and has nice things planned for the weekend, am just packing up to visit my Mum in Derbyshire atm, havent seen her since December so will be real nice. Take care all xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Somnium - wanted to reply before I head off for the weekend. Hope you're ok? I can't imagine how you're feeling but want to you know that i'll be   for the little bean. How big do they have to be before a heartbeat can be seen? Fantastic that big bean is all fine, and of course you haven't done anything wrong. We all know that 2 embies are put back & I'm sure we all wonder what happens to them...  Good that you have another scan so soon and FX that little bean grows... 

Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Somnium- thinking of you honey. But congratulations that one bean is doing well. I'll keep my FX'd for the other bean to grow before next week and that Katie can see the heartbeat. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend with your Mum. 



All- hope you have a lovely weekend. I'm 1 week into my 2ww. I had really strong heightened sense of smell this morning and then I was sick. Maybe a bit too early but I'm really excited for next week- lets hope I'm BFP!!!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all, just a quick weekend check in!!! Been working too hard, but now the weekend is here so we can all relax!!!

Kezza - excited for you and the next weeks wait, heightened sense of smell sounds positive, and being sick! Woooooo!   Will be keeping literally everything crossed for you and DH. I'm sure we all agree when it comes to testing, it is emotional whatever the outcome, but hopefully you'll be shedding tears of utter joy! Are you taking the day off work to do it And how is work now? Hope you have settled back into the routine.  

Nic - How are you finding the pill now? Is it getting any easier? haven't been on the pill since I got married, came off it straight away, was on it for six years, seems a bit against the point of IVF going onto it doesn't it I understand why but it kinda defeats the point of trying to get pregnant!   What is the IVF cd you re listening to and is it any good??

Sominuim - Don't lose heart over the little bean. One bean is doing very well and the aim of this is to have a healthy child and a family, which you are very much on your way to having. Obviously we would all love both embies to do well for you and keep or fingers crossed, and the little one may do well yet, but if not then that little one perhaps wasn't meant to be for one reason or another. Invest all your energies into looking after yourself and continuing to grow the one that is thriving, and knowing that you have done ABSOLUTELY NOTHING wrong!!!!!   

LauraLou - Congrats on the arrival of your friends lovely baby, sounds like she did incredibly well, and to get to 5cms at home first time round is an incredible achievement (we usually send women home when they first come in because they come too early. She must have quite a pain threshold!)

Well, I've got myself all booked in at work for my treatment. Managers have been great and I have the whole of my stimming and one week after EC as sick (Which won't be acted on because it is IVF!!!) so can really take the time to look after myself and relax.........if that is possible. I have contacted the bridge and waiting to hear back about their mind/body course. Has anyone else done it and would/would not recommend it It sounds great and as I have a few pannies saved thought it might be worth a shot. I have also booked Nick (the acupuncturist) at the bridge for the day of my ET to do treatment immediately before and after as they reckon it increases your chances of success by 50%!!! Hope they are right!! Has anyone else used their service before?

Big   to all and lots of   too

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Sillybilly- I do the test on a saturday so not at work anyway. My husband should be working but he is going to call in sick either way. 

No didn't do acupuncture as didn't know it existed at the bridge. But I have heard you shouldn't have it for the first time on ET day as your body isn't used to it- so maybe ask?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezza - Tis ok, I've had it plenty of times anyway, and I'll be having regularly while off work on my cycle. Thanks for the advice x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy weekend ladies!!

Not much to report at this end - DH has been away with work this week and has come back in time for ovulation. He has banned OPKs and the aim of the game is fun! Tell me, how does that go again??  
Have managed 5 gym sessions this week so hopefully the weigh-in will reflect my hard work or there will be trouble! BIG trouble!  

Anyway i have got to work all weekend - early turn today and late turn tomorrow.  This evening we are off to a party full of pregnant people which is something i could do without when i'm tired and blah but there you go... i'm driving so i can make a mad dash for the door if it gets a bit much!  

2sillybillies - excellent news re the accupuncture - do you go to one near you?  I would be keen to start trying it before i have my cycle if you could give me the details as i'm just down the road from you.

Kezzababes - fantastic sounding symptoms especially with the sickness! Have my FX for you for a week today and sending you some very positive vibes  

Somnimum - fantastic news on your beans scan but so very sorry to hear about the other bean.  You sound so very positive which i think is awesome.  FX the next scan will reveal something wonderful and happy  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing well, just popping in to say hi.  Am having a chilled weekend.

Somnium - you sound very positive about your scan but am sure are really worried about it all.  You are completely right to know it is nothing you have done, please God when you go back next week  you will get more information and little bean has grown some more and you get a heartbeat.   

Rosh - am impressed with 5 gym trips, well done you.  Hope you have a lovely   this weekend.

Kezza - not long now,   this time next week you will have your BFP!  Sending you lots of   

LauraLou - lovely news for your friend, but am sure is a little hard on you too. 

Tanya - lovely to hear from you.  How is Jessica? 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies. Just dropping in. 

Felt a bit negative yesterday as AF type symptoms- back ache, feeling irritable etc. And the stomach cramps seem to have gone as have the sickness. 

trying to be positive for my test on Saturday- I guess either way it is not long now and I will know by this time next week. 

Having planned to have today to relax today. My DH has planned for a friend and her year old baby to come round for lunch which I could do without but hey ho!! 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Somnium Good luck for next Fri I hope there is two lovely heart beats    

Kez Sending you lots of PMA    

Sleepy Jess is doing well, getting close to crawling  How are you doing?

Big  to all the QM ladies


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey ladies thanks so much for all of your kind words. We are pretty positive atm as we are over the moon at officially being pregnant and are so excited about our one bean  Having looked around the net (I know dangerous!) at embreyo sizes at various stages and heartbeats its still looks like a good chance our other bean maybe ok. The general concencous over various sites is that heart beats can be seen from any where between 5-8 weeks and we were only 7+2 at scan. As for sizes, 6 weeks seems anywhere between 4 and 8mm, while 7 weeks varies from 10mm to 15mm! So ok I may be over analizing I know but its hard to stop thinking about it. I also know am gonna have people at work asking how are scan went and dont really know how to answer, think am gonna stick to saying 1 to keep it simple. I really hope Friday comes around quickly so we can find out one way or the other and move on.

Anyhoo enough about me...

Kezza - welldone on getting through your first week, and stay positive I had cramps for several weeks.

Rosh - wow five sessions is really good, hope you get a good result 

Sleepy - I also had a very chilled weekend, mum spoilt us rotten hehe, isnt it nice when your tired.

Really could do without work this week but hey not anything I can do about it, hope everyone else has a good day at work xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I could really do without work this week too!!! trying to stay positive but I guess it is normal to have doubts and analysis every symptom. 

Som- I would do the same- I'm becoming an internet nerd on fertility!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say hello to everybody and say sorry for not being a good ff but I'm finding it hard these days as, as soon as I've managed to read and press reply either of the girls want me or the washine machine's beeped and needs hanging or... I'll stop whinning!! I'm addicted to ******** and by the time i've been on there it's time to go to bed!!    Also wanted to send   to Somnium for friday and   for Kezza AF pains are a good sign hun    and   to all of you  

Keira's started to take a few steps by herself which I hope she'll carry on doing as I think I'd like her to be able to walk by the time baby #3 is here.  I've put some new pics of the girls recently for the ones who are on **: can't believe how big Jessica is getting Tanya    

The girls and I are off to France for 2 1/2 weeks to visit my parents in south-west and I'm kind of looking forward to it but also not in a way as they've not been very supportive with the pregnancy (re: the cleft and ...)

Hope you're well and hope that everybody is well and that all pregnancies are going great!! Can't believe I'll be 26 weeks on thursday!! where's the time gone?  

 and   to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Sam sending you big  That is great news about Keira  We are off to Ireland on Thurs for two and a half weeks, but will defiantly catch up with you when we're both back from our hols. Have a good time


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!!! How are we all feeling this glorious Monday

Kezza - Sounds like things might be getting to you a bit, remember, you are PUPO, positive mantra, positive mantra   . No really, it can be hard, analysing everything, and the silly thing with pregnancy symptoms is that they are all the same as AF symptoms , and actually, they can be good or bad. Doesn't do us any favours tho, when we are so praying for them to be good signs. Really keeping everything crossed for you here, not long now. Hows work? Has it settled a bit?

Sominium - Keeping feeling good about being pregnant, and fingers crossed the little miracle you are carrying will have a second little miracle in its ranks on friday . Sounds like a clever idea saying just one bean for now, it's much easier to just say, "o they missed one on the first scan" rather than "there were two and now there is one". And don't worry about becoming a pregnancy internet geek, we have all been there and done it and all still do it, constantly looking for that new piece of info we haven't yet found .

Rosh - I actually go to one of the DR TCM in Kingston. There are two, a big one on fife road, but also a little tiny one round the back of the market place opposite holland and barrett. A bit industrial inside, no candles or dim lights or anything, but this most amazing traditional chinese lady who speaks hardly a scrap of english (her grand daughter translates) has solved every single one of my problems. And she always throws in a free massage or cupping session after. Apparently, traditional chinese medicine is all she has ever known and it is second nature to her so I trust her implicitly. She always sends me away with a bag or herbs too, extra cost but she says the both work together and the results have been great.

I am scoffing sour cream pretzels as we speak and they re soooooooo nice! I had a phone call back from a lady called Norah on the Mind Body Programme at the bridge and it sounds great. Really looking forward to going and meeting people in the same situation, no-one really understands unless they go thru it.

Saw a really good friend yesterday who told me she is trying for a family, but didn't want to tell me as thought she might upset me. The fact that she didn't feel she could tell me without me turning into the incredible hulk actually upset me more than her news   Why do people think that I am going to burst into tears everytime they mention babies? I mean, yes I'm sad that my journey hasn't been smooth but I'm not going to spend my life avoiding the little critters or any conversations about them, I'm happy for her, just wish she could see it  

Anyway, rant over, looking forward to hearing everyones stories later

SillyBillyMe x  

(just realised my posts are incredibly long, sorry but I don't do condensed, I like to get it all off my chest!)


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi sillybilly

I'm doing the PMA mantra ( i am pregnant) as I type. feel so nervous and excited I think I'm going to burst. Keep looking at my scan picture and imagining them inside. 

I know how you feel about other peoples responses to our situation. A really good friend of mine got really upset telling me that she was pregnant because she thought I couldn't handle it. All ok now but it upset me that she thought I would stop speaking to her  because she is pregnant. 

I would love to go to bed tonight and wake up on Saturday morning but I've got 4 days of work left. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to all of you too!!! 
xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Sillybilly,

You asked about the MindBody course at The Bridge, which I completed at the start of the year.  I have to say it was the best £395 I have spent in a long time and would recommend it to anyone who is struggling with infertility issues.

The main aim of the course is to teach relaxation and coping strategies, but along with it comes the opportunity to meet people in the same situation as you and the realisation that you are not alone.  For a number of us in 'our group' it was one of those rare occasions where you could actually say how you felt and be instantly understood by everyone listening.  Although not a therapy session, there was usually lots of advice available as there was seldom a problem or issue that a member of the group had not already come up against.  The group really bonds over the course of the 10 sessions and despite our course ending on 11th March we are still meeting up regularly to talk about the techniques we learned and to provide support to each other.  In all honesty I can say it has seriously helped me to cope, and without it I'm really not sure how I would have got through my IVF/ICSI cycle and resulting miscarriage earlier this year.

I wish you luck with your cycle and I hope you enjoy the course.


A-M


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

A-M,

That is really reassuring to hear, really cements my thoughts of the course and why I am going to join. I am meeting the course leader on 3rd August to go thru things and to also come up with a strategy to make sure I don't get bombarded with questions when people become pregnant, as I am a midwife, and I may want to keep my job a secret!!!!!!!! Food for thought, but I'm not sure how I am going to get around it. Any thoughts from anybody??

Thanks again A-M, you have helped me realise I am definately doing the right thing!

Love SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning girls!! 

No idea on that one Silly. You might just have to tell them. 

Very tired and a bit sneezy this morning (oink oink!!) No more symptoms. Spoke to Katie at QM's today about the pessaries. Told her that my symptoms seem to have gone abit. She said you don't know either way until you do the test and don't second guess it. 

Only four more sleeps until I do my test. Trying to stay very positive but it is so hard!! 

DH has gone away for a couple of days. Back tomorrow night- then we are off to the races on thursday night, dinner with friends on Friday night then D DAY!

God it is dragging but I am going to resist doing a test until Saturday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all

Kezza… No idea how you’re coping with the waiting. It seems that’s what we’ve all had to become good at. Waiting each month, then waiting for appointment, then waiting for AF, waiting for TX to start, waiting waiting waiting. I’m sure that it gets more and more difficult as tX goes on though. I’m praying for you   and can’t wait to hear positive news on Saturday 

Sillybily – I hadn’t heard of the mind body course before now. I wish QM would mention some of the extra stuff you can do like ACCU etc. I had no idea there was someone at the Bridge, but guess my ACCU is a round the corner from my house so still relatively easy on EC and ET days. Just been reading about the mind body course and it sounds really great. Would be great to actually meet a group of people going through the same difficulties. Talking of which have any meet ups been arranged on this thread?

Sominuim – how are you doing. Will be thinking of you on Friday. 

LauraLou – lovely news on your best friend. Must have been so exciting and hopefully holding a new baby is going to make it work for you (is it just me that thinks this? )

As for me – the pill is still making me feel like someone else. DH was lovely and took me away for the weekend & booked me in for a massage to relax and cheer me up. It worked but I still just don’t feel right. It’s like a grumpy alien has taken over part of my head… Only 2 more pills though & then I’ll be onto DR. I had a good look at the bottle yesterday to get my head around it. Looks fairly simple along I’m not sure about carrying the bottle vertically into work everyday..?

Hello to everyone else…


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic,

Yes constantly waiting and feeling like your life is on hold.   
Paranoid so I keep going and checking my knickers (TMI) for AF. 

I sandwiched my nasal spray in my handbag in the side pocket- easier if you keep it in the container.  If your handbag doesn't have a side pocket why not treat yourself to a new one. It is really easy when you get used to it- just remember to inhale when you spray and then hold your nose and sniff upwards.You will start to feel better as soon as you come off the pill- I promise!! 

Thinking of you and sending you   and .


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all ok.

Kezza - Not long to wait now.   

We went to QM today to get our dates.  We forgot our passports!! opps.  

Our approx dates are:

Sept AF - 21 Sept.
Pill - 23 Sept to 17 Oct
Sniff - 17 Oct 
DR scan - 28 Oct
Injections - 28 Oct
Scans 4 & 6 Nov
EC - 9 Nov

Blimey!! Was shown the epi-pen for the injections; i think i can cope!!  All very real now!  Just want to get started.  Sillybilly and Pinpin won't be too far behind you and Grimmy more or less cycle buddies. 

Hope everyone is ok.  Still not seen my friends new arrival, i have a horrid cold and cough, wonder if it was the   flu?!?!

Love and  .

xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Lauralou, great to have a cycle buddy!  It's going to come round so quick for us and we have sillybilly and Pinpin to warn us of what to expect - what more could we ask for!!  We forgot our passports too!  I scanned in the pages and emailed them over and we then have to take in the originals when we go for our DR scan.

Sillybilly - do you mind me asking how much the accupncture is at the Bridge?  I have a guy who I normally go to in Hersham, but from what I've read it recommends treatment 25 mins before and 25 mins after ET, so I was considering using the guy at the Bridge.  I'm off to see my Accup guy on Thursday so will discuss with him then.  I'm also considering taking chinese herbal medicine for a few weeks prior to treatment (not sure if you can take it whilst on the pill, but you definately can't when DR starts).

Kezzababes - good luck for Saturday.  I can't even begin to feel what the 2WW is ike when you are PUPO.  Just waiting normally is bad enough!

Everyone else - hello and hope all is well.

I'm very excited as I have just booked a holiday for me and DH at the end of August - something to look forward to and break up the wait until tx starts!

See ya
Grimmy


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - I just chucked my nasal sparay in the bottom of my bag where it rolled all over the shop lol, it was perfectly fine tho and never leaked. As for the waiting it does my head in I thought it wouldn't be so bad once we had our first scan but now having to wait for the second am like arrgghh! it seems to get worse each wait lol. Other wise am doing well, still fit and healthy and folks have said I look good for nearly 8 weeks 

Kezza - Good on you for holding out till Sat, am thinking of you each day and looking forward to your test on Sat, lots of sticky bean dust coming your way xx

Intresting hearing about the accu and counselling, and agree wish QM would give you more info about these things.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies, 

You've just made me   but in a good way. Thanks for the support. Got pains in my legs tonight so not sure what that means. 

Feeling positive and praying lots. 

In my opinion the 2ww is the worse part so far. The tablets made me go a bit  , the spray has a horrible taste but not too bad, the first injection hurt, the pain after EC is manageable, the ET was exciting. But this is sooooooooooooooo excruciatingly frustrating!!!! 

Som- thinking of you for Friday. Let us know how bean no. 2 is doing.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Somnium - i am   for some good news for you and second little beanie for friday  

Kezza - sending you lots of   for saturday. I do think the sickness from the other day is a very promising sign   i can't wait to hear about your BFP

Grimmy - brilliant news that you and Laurlou will be cucle buddies right after Sillybilly and I. Not long now hey  

Lauralou - i'm glad the qm appt went well and that you weren't too scared by the injection pen   they didn't show it to me !  

Niccad - i'm really to hear about the hard time you're having whilst on the pill   only 2 days to go and you'll be on the DR

Tanya - have a lovely time in Ireland  

Samia - hope you have a fab time in France. I hope your family will get a little more supportive  

Rosh - have you recovered yet from all the egg catching activity over the weekend !   I hope it's worked for you hun  

As for me well I am both relieved and scared to say that we are no longer "unexplained". The results of our immune tests have come back and lots of things are wrong. It's all very technical but we have at least 7 markers that show abnormal results: 
high NK cells
high CD56
high CD19+5+
high TNF a
MTHRF positive hetero
Negative LAD
1 shared DQ alpha with DH

Although i expected that immunes would be our problem as i did not want to take unexplained as a valid reason, I am quite shocked to discover is actually wrong   I wonder what this means about my health also, can't be good to have this much wrong

We are seeing Dr G this saturday to go through the results with him and discuss treatment (if it is worth attempting anything that is)
I am v. scared at the idea of having immuno-suppressive treatment throughout the swine flu epidemic so will need to discuss this with him carefully. I have researched a bit and with those results i expect i would need the whole shebang of immune treatment to stand a small chance. I guess having no immune treatment would make our upcoming IVF cycle completely hopeless. I just don't know what we're going to do 
By the way my AF arrived today but no surprise again that none of our 4 clomid eggs didn't take, with all these immune issues my body is a professional baby killing machine.
Anyway enough of a rant. sorry  

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Morning ladies

Am up with the birds this morning.  Can't sleep anymore.  We had our 3rd scan yesterday, 8W6D and there was no heartbeat for one of our little twins.  He was always much smaller than the other one, but we kept hoping and praying but wasn't to be.  Other one obviously taking all the nutrients!

Obviously gutted,    it's amazing how much planning and thinking you do in just 2 weeks about the prospect of having twins.  I know I'm so lucky to still have one in there, compared to some people on here, but felt really sad yesterday.  Weird cos with twins you will never forget there should have been two when please God the other one is born and does things in life.

Anyway, sorry for the sad post.

Sleepy x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Sleepy and PinPin- it sounds like you've both had a really tough day yesterday. 

So sad that one of your twins didn't make it. I guess if you had got pregnant naturally then it probably would have only been one and you wouldn't have known whether there were originally two until your 12 week scan. Difficult though. 

Pinpin- sounds tough- understand your concerns ref the swine flu- I think we are all worried for  various reasons. Hopefully the doctor will have a solution on Saturday. 

Feeling positive this morning girlies- no AF and I think it would have come today. I've nicknamed my embies, cheese and pickle. Don't know why. Originally they were gin and tonic but that made me want a drink so I've changed it. 3 more days to go. Going to buy the preg test on Friday so I don't do it before Saturday!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Pinpin   On the plus side at least you now know what's wrong and the doctors can do something to correct it. I have no idea about immune issues but I'm sure the doctors will know exactly what to do and perhaps with some medication it'll all happen naturally. What made you think it was immune issues in the first place? As for having immuno-suppressive treatment surely the dr would sign you off work when there are so many bugs flying around. Wish I had more knowledge to be able to come back and be more helpful  

Sleepy - I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope that everyone around you is being really supportive and understanding  . I hope that you manage to stay positive and focus on the strong healthy baby you have growing inside you. Thinking of you... 

Lauralou - great news on getting the dates... yippee!

Kezza - how are you holding up? Love that you're managing to be so patient with the testing  

As for me... well, I had ACCU last night and felt absolutely awful afterwards. Was all shaking and sweating and nauseous. I've also started to bleed. I've been spotting a bit since I started taking the pill but this is worse and I'm really worried. If I get AF today can I still start DR tomorrow Couldn't sleep as I was so worried. AF still hasn't arrived although some old (TMI) blood is still coming... I've called QM and left a message but am scared that I might have to stop TX before I even start   It's so annoying always having to leave messages at QM... wish someone would just answer the phone....


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sleepy - am so sorry to hear your news, I totally understand as I feel this way about bean 2 and they havent seen the heart beat yet. It really sucks and as niccad says if we were non ivf would not have had scan till 12 weeks and may never have known. its yet another cruel trick for those of us having a hard time as it is. I hope you have lots of support xxx

Kezza - good on you for holding out to buy the test, i found this worked really well for us. Love the new nicknames, keep up the PMA all the signs are looking good.

Pinpin - have no idea what all those figures mean! I hope you get your explanations soon and can move on xxx

Niccad - poor you hun, not what you need. I hope QM call you back soon and cn give you the info you need, in the mean time feet up and take it easy.

As for me the emotions are really kicking in now, started crying last night and freaked out other half all because I dont like the smell of the new plug in and had a headache. It didnt last long and OH turned of the thing but I was like, did I just do that afterward!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

My Goodness! What a flurry of posts, too hard to keep up!

Kezza - The wait sounds like rather an ordeal, must be literally the only thing on your mind right now! Well done on waiting till Friday to buy the test, just don't be tempted to do it Friday night! It must be really tempting everytime you go past a chemist............ (not sure how I will cope, have test staring me in the face at work all day) awesome news about no AF yet, and all these weird symptoms you've been getting will FX be a good sign. Had a dream last night (after working till 3am with a women in a very long labour ) that I came on here saturday and all anyone was writing was CONGRATULATIONS! (I dream rather peculiar things after working long hours! ) FX it'll come true!

Niccad - Yes it is frustrating having to find out all these things yourself, QM don't seem to tell us much. When I asked the docs about the ACCU at Bridge for ET day they just turned round and said that it makes no difference. But it clearly does, otherwise people wouldn't bother having it. I don't know quite what the taboo is about complimentary therapies in health care, everyone is so anti it but will never fund any research to prove it one way or the other. GRRRR Makes my blood boil.... 

LauraLou - HOORAY    you have your dates, it great that so many of us are starting close together, we should probably organise a meet up so we can all feel sorry for each other while drinking tea and eating cake!

Grimmy - ACCU at the Bridge on ET day does not come cheap...............I had to swallow my pride very hard when he told me. He basically does a standby service around the time of the ET, so basically it doesn't matter when it is he will GUARUNTEE to be there. He sees you immediately before and after the ET and basically waits around for however long it takes, at a price of £327   really didn't like the sound of that but am choosing to ignore the price, guessing it really doesn't matter, want to feel I have done everything I can. Don't want to look back on the first cycle if it doesn't work wishing I'd done this that and the other.

Pinpin - sorry to hear about your news  . sometimes it's hard to know what is best. If you know the problem you feel like you'd rather not have the stress of knowing, and when you don't know you are constantly seeking the answer. I think it is good you have found out. Hopefully DR G (hehe sounds like a cool DR!) will give you a solution to it and you can still go ahead with your cycle of IVF. Keeping everything crossed!

Sleepy - Also so very sorry to hear your news, must be a very sad time. Send all of your positive vibes to the bean hat is there and help him/her grow big and strong, and one day you can tell them their very unique story  

Big weekend on here this weekend Kezza and her HPT, Sominium and her scan, and Pinpin seeing DR G. Good luck to all of you

Love,   and  to all

SillyBillyMe


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks girlies. Still no AF. Keep going to the loo to check!!!!

Hoping the CONGRATULATIONS  dream is for me. I've never wanted anything more than this and I can't concentrate on anything else. 

My boss is being a ****. I've got a team night out next thursday and I've said that I'm not going. He has given me a hard time and he knows why I don't want to come. It is in Bristol and I would have to drive back to London afterwards. Then drive back to Bristol on Friday morning for a meeting. So hoping that I am pregnant so that I know I've only got 7 more months and I'm outta there!!! 

Som- I'm thinking of you every day too and hoping bean 2 is growing!! 
Nic- I agree that QM's should answer the phone more- sometimes it take all day to get an answer. Have you tried the emergency number that they give to us. Katie keeps the phone in her pocket. Write back if you need it. 
Sillybilly- Katie said I need to do it with the first days urine so wouldn't be tempted to do it on Friday night. And DH comes back tonight from his trip and is going to be watching me like a hawk!! 

Probably going to be out of action for a couple of days with work and other stuff so I'll write to you on Saturday when I get my BFP!!!!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck Kezza...We'll all be   for you. Your boss sounds like a complete ar*e... 
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- my word wasn't so polite!! Did QM's come back to you?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I got fed up and called them again and someone answered!! She told me to just carry on as planned. AF hasn't arrived today so I'm feeling a bit better but I am still spotting  
for some reason my mental attitude has changed this afternoon & I'm now all excited thinking I could be pregnant in 6 weeks! Whereas you are now!!!!  I hope the next 2 days fly by for you... oh for a fast forward button

Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

that is because you are starting your DR'ing I think. It all starts to become very real and you can see it disappearing in bit sized chunks (2 weeks until first scan, then 1 week to next scan etc). Before you know it, it will be 6 weeks from now and you won't have any finger nails left!!! 

Glad you got hold of them- I think they are so short staffed but it is frustrating when you really need to get hold of someone! 

Anyway cheese and pickle are telling me they want a cup of de-caf tea so going to sign off and finish work early today! Seen as though my boss is being an a**e!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

girls. I've just starting spotting. I'm so upset. Don't know what to do. Just spoken to my mum (who used to be a nurse) and she said to do a test to put my mind at rest. It might just be implantation bleeding but could be AF. 

What do you think?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Kezza,

Doing a test may not put your mind at rest because you can get a false negative, which may make you feel worse, and still may be pregnant. You would still end up doing one on saturday anyway (just to be sure, we all would). However, if you would feel better doing a test then go for it. You have to look after number one and if the means breaking the rules somewhat then who can argue?

And also, just because you are spotting doesn't mean it is the end. Until it either turns into AF with a negative test or saturday, or continues as spotting with positive test on saturday you'll never know. Do what you think is best, I probably haven't helped  

Just for the record if I were in your position, i would test 100%, because I'm a heart over head girl and can't keep it screwed on x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks sillybilly. I did a test and it was BFN. Gutted but you are right. No more spotting so hopefully it is cheese and pickle telling me to slow down and relax. I'm going to phone in sick for the next two days and then test again on Saturday. Maybe AF will come and I will know either way. 

Whichever way you look at it- I'm still PUPO and I've got to remain positive at that thought. I have just had a good cry down the phone to my mum and she said the same thing. 

Sorry to worry everyone. Plus say a prayer for me tonight!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Not over till the fat lady sings (and hopefully we'll all be a bit fatter very soon)

Keep on thinking positive, it could be nothing and until it turns into something that is what you have to beleive, otherwise you'll drive yourself insane. It could just be BFN today because they are only just implanting, and so it's too soon to be positive.

Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - I had pink wee for a couple of days before I tested, and the day right before I had a fair sized bleed in the morning but still got a BFP. It can take two weeks for hormone levels to be high enough to show on test, wich is why we're told to wait 2 weeks before testing, so panick not.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Girls-
Hope u don't mind be barging in on the thread but I'm also at Queen Mary's.
I got a couple of question to ask, if any1 can help- heres my rough history;

Been ttc since march 05
OCT 06- hsg showed slow R tube, mild pcos, given 9 mth clomid.
JULY 08- Had lap found grade 2 hydro in R tube, L tube wrapped round L ovary, given 3 mth clomid.
FEB 09-Ectopic in L tube, L tube removed via lap. 
JULY 09- R hydro tube drained.
I was told by my consultant to 'try' for 6 mth, if no joy she will then set date for ivf.

My question is- Ive noticed that some treatment is done at queen Mary's and some done at London bridge, how far are they from each other and what treatment is done where? 
Once u get the go ahead for ivf on the nhs do u get a choice of clinic?

Thanks girls


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Som. DH came home and I had a good weep. Shouldn't have done the test. Going to stay at home tomorrow and rest (just in case)

Sharny- 
QM's do all of the treatment up until the fertilisation stage. When you go in for your egg collection then you partner will go with the embryos to the Bridge Centre to deposit them with his sample. Then you go to the Brige Centre two/three days later to have them put back in. 
You don't get a choice with NHS- you will be on QM's waiting list and the Bridge Centre do the Embryology. If you want to go privately then you get a choice to use any clinic including the Bridge Centre for the whole process. Hope it works out for you and you don't have to get to the IVF stage. I've got twisted tubes and I believe most people who have do end up doing IVF.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Kezza

Thanks 4 ur reply. Hopefully my drained tube can be of some use to me, i can only hope!!
But thanks for shedding some light on the ivf front.

I hope you get ur bfp at the weekend heres some 
Sharny x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys.... closer to the weekend now  

Well not sure what is going on with my ovulation but it doesn't appear to have happened?!?! Oh well, no point worrying, maybe i'll get the month off    Covering all angles on the BD front though... you have to be in it to win it!

2 of my friends just found out that they are pregnant - the first on her 1st IVF try an the 2nd on her second attempt... absolutely fantatstic news!

Just a quickie - QM said that we would have our appt on 7 October and another appt in the autumn to confirm starting our treatment.  Just looking at the dates that you guys are getting at present - i.e. 2 months ahead to start BCP then a cycle lasting approx 2 months??  Has anyone here had a private cycle whilst they were waiting for their NHS one?

Kezzababes - well done on the PMA front   I too would have caved and tested - sometimes you feel it's better to know either way BUT i like the sound of cheese and pickle and i   your BFP is only days away hun  

Hey Niccad... 6 weeks until PUPO!!  My friend Bex was also spotting prior to EC and was told by her clinic that it was nothing to worry about and was quite 'normal'  

Sleepy - so sorry to hear your news hun.  I'm so impressed by your wonderful mental attitude though.  Big hugs to sticky bean in there and i hope that the rest of your pregnancy is fantastic with no more sadness xx

Somnimum - good news for tomorrow  

PinPin - sorry to hear what the DR said - I hope that the meeting can give you a positive way forward so that you and DH have a good idea of the wonderful things that lie in your future, i really do  

Lauralou - very exciting stuff!!!! Nice that you and Grimmy will be cycle buddies too  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

morning girlies. More spotting and pink stuff out with my pessaries (TMI). Spoke to Qm's and they said that its likely my period is coming but still do the test on Saturday. I said could it be implantation bleeding and she said "might be". I wish they were more sympathetic. I can't stop crying- just had an hour of feeling very sorry for myself- why is it always me that never gets what I want!!! 

DH has been great and says it is only our first try but at the moment I'm not sure I want to go through it again. 

I just want to go to bed and wake up on Saturday knowing either way. I can't believe my dream could be over. 

Hope you are all having a better day


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your thoughts.  Am doing fine.

Kezza - sending you lots of               Try and stay positive for tomorrow hun. 

have my parents over for the next week and a half so won't be on here as much, so apologies in advance for lack of personals.  Will be thinking of you all though.

Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I think AF has come. More than just spotting and it is red. 

Going to do the test on saturday but I think Cheese and Pickle are no more. Not sure what I could have done differently other than stay off work for the 2ww. And we had a top quality embryo. If we try again then we might not get that and then I'll have to go through all the disappointment again. 

So disappointed but trying to remain positive that my body is just playing tricks with me.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza – sorry that I haven’t logged on until now. Just been reading your posts and have got all choked up.     that full AF doesn’t come. Whatever the outcome you need to know that you have done nothing wrong at all. Staying off work or going to work doesn’t make a difference in these things (apart from not having to see your ar*e of a boss). The only thing work has managed to do is to keep your mind off what's going on - even if it's been for only a few minutes here and there. We're all praying for you  

Nic xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

(((((Kezza))))) am still   and sending lots of   vibes your way, try not to wind your self up, it may not be neccessary. I agree working or not will not effect the outcome just your mental state.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just come on to send Kezza a massive   and keep everything crossed for saturday     Will be thinking of you hun    

Hello everybody and welcome to Sharny  

Sorry if no personals but I'm finding it quite hard to keep up and as there are a few on us on here right now I'm a bit lost     Reading most days though    

Pinpin glad you've got something to work towards to now rather than unexplained if you see what I mean  

Off to France on Monday for nearly 3 weeks and can't wait to spend some time on the beach but hope my family behaves regarding the baby having a cleft lip and palate as not sure I'm in the mood for it  

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Kezza -   I am praying that this is just implantation bleed which it could well be as yesterday was bfn so do not give up hope it could still be a BFP for you on saturday    

Sleepy - Please never apologise for posting a sad post we are here for you for the good and the bad days   I am so sorry to hear your news, it must be so hard   I hope you have a nice time with your parents over the next week and a half  

Niccad - sorry to hear you felt so poorly after your accu. I hope you're feeling better now   Not long now until you get into the full swing of things and 1 step closer to your bfp   

Somnium - oh dear ! It does sound like the hormones are kicking in big time! I must admit that i can'r wait for it to be my turn so I have a good excuse to drive DH crazy  

Sarah - thank you for your great pm   your story is such a big inspiration

Silliebillie - your comment about Dr G being a cool dr made me giggle   You sound so very organised with your tx having booked the time off work already and the accu! I willwait to see what happens at our appointment wit the cool Dr on saturday and then decided on plan of action  

Samia - have a lovely time in France ma belle  . I hope your family gets a bit more supportive  

Rosh - to answer your question yes I I know that Jo who used to post on hear had a private cycle whilst waiting for her NHS cycle at QM. She had it at Hammersmith and got a BFP and therefore cancelled her appt/tx with QM, unfortunately it was not meant to be but Jo was going to try again at Hammersmith. I have not heard from her for some time now but I   that she is now realising her dream.

I wanted to say thank you for your lovely words of support girls, I'll update you after the appointment on saturday bt not feeling very positive at the moment   I spent the last 2 days in nottingham for work and found myself with tears rolling down my cheeks more than once whilst driving up and down the M1. I can't help but get this feeling deep down that it will never work for me.

Pinpin x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

PinPin: it WILL happen hun I promise you          Just look at me: if you'd listen to QM they'd have told you I needed to go and find an egg donor!!  Have you seen anyone back home at all?  Not that biaised    Sending you loads of love babe  

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls

Just back from the races- I bet the winner or second place on every race so came home richer! At least something nice has happened today! I kept bleeding all day- not my AF but enough to believe it is probably over. 

I think I'm going to go back to work tomorrow so the day passes really quickly and then it will be Saturday. Then I will know in just over 24 hours whether this is implantation bleed or AF. 

Thanks for all the support- it is much appreciated and makes me believe I can go through this again. 

Thinking of you all at your different stages in your treatment. 

Nic- how did day 1 of DR'ing go?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi 

AF started properly this morning. Came back to work but from home. Meant to be going out this afternoon but the tears keep coming so probably going to cancel. The tiny bit of hope I had yesterday has all but gone- highly unlikely that I'm bleeding this much and will get a BFP  

I know I need to grieve but it is hard when every time you go to the toilet you are reminded of what you have lost out on. 

Did some research this morning into why embryos don't implant and they say that his the most complex part. I might ask for a blastocyst transfer next time (if I have enough good quality embies) as they have more chance of implanting. So sad it hasn't worked but trying to stay positive for the next time. 

I can't believe I've got to go through this again. Feel such a failure.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - I'm so sorry     why oh why is it so hard to get what we want when it seems the most natural things for others. There is nothing fair in this   My heart goes out to you hun and i am still praying in case this is heavy implantation bleed. You are NOT a failure, you are doing everything you can to realise your dream and that makes of you a very strong and brave lady who deserves to and will have a baby one day.  

Thank you Samia    No i haven't seen anyone back home? may I ask who it is that you saw back home and whether you'd recommend them in my case?

Have a good to all the other lovelies

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza –   I’m so so sorry to hear that AF is coming. Please remember that you have done nothing wrong and you're not a failure. What I keep telling myself is that most people have about a 20% chance of getting pregnant each month. For us there’s, for some reason or other, a far lower % chance of naturally conceiving and we have about a 30% chance during an IVF cycle. So instead of hoping each month we hope each TX cycle and it might take a few for it to work… but it WILL work in the end. I know I talked about hope in my PM to you, but that’s what we all survive on and I get such a positive vibe just from reading your posts so can tell that you are a positive person. We’re all here for you. I   that a doctor invents some glue to go on our little embies so there’s no chance of them not sticking.  Thinking of you….

Som – also praying for you today  

Nic xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Kezza,

So Sorry to hear that your AF has started.    

I know what you're going through hun, my first ICSI cycle ended the exact same way back in April.  I can honestly say that it does get better with time and I know it doesn't seem this way now, but you will become positive again and by the time your next cycle comes around, you'll be all go go go!!!

make sure you call up QM and get a follow up appointment as soon as you can so that they can talk you through everything. Its amazing how much better that will make you feel.  When we had ours in June, we were booked in for our next cycle at the same time. The time in between helped us to get over our loss and heal. xx

I hope everyone else is well, I'm counting down the days to becoming a pill popping lunatic again - only 8 days to go!! x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Kezza - I'm so sorry to hear things have not turned out positive for you, I can't imagine how you are feeling at the moment.  Try to focus on what they will have learnt during this cycle of tx, and look to the future.

Pinpin - good luck for tomorrow, I hope they can give you some positive action to take.

Sillybilly - I went and saw my accupuncture guy last night and have decided to just stick with him.  He said that a treatment just after ET is the most important one, so I will go and see him on the way back from The Bridge.

Everyone else - keep smiling and stay positive, it's going to be a sunny Saturday tomorrow!

Grimmy


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girlies. Yes I think I'll feel better when I've spoken to Qm's on Monday and got my next appointment in the diary. DH and I have decided to "go with the flow" so not use contraceptive but stay away from the ovaluation kits until our next cycle. I think we need it to be a month off of not concentrating on it. This was a self funded go and our free go was due in September so I'm hoping I can start the microgynon at the end of August or September. 

After all that I told my boss on email that I thought it hadn't worked and he was really lovely. 

Bloody hell I wish I could stop crying!!! 

Som- thinking of you hun and your little beans. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - just want to send you a big hug hun, you are right to be angry and upset that it didn't work, but don't blame yourself, I will never understand why this journey is so hard for us and so easy for others.  Grieve all you can this weekend, do something nice with DH and you will eventually smile again.  Thinking of you.
     

Hi everyone else, have a nice weekend, x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

Feel a bit better this afternoon. I've cried so much that my eyes are really sore but I know I've got lots of support. DH are going to go out tomorrow and get drunk!! It won't take much as I haven't had more than a glass since April! 

My friend (who is 5 months pregnant) has just rung and she was really sweet. She said that at least I got to this stage and I know I can get a healthy embryo put in so maybe they can do something next time with the implantation process. 

Going to ring QM's on Monday and get an appointment ASAP. Don't want the dust to settle and the sooner I get on with the next cycle then the quicker I will be BFP!!! 

Hope you are all well and thanks for your support.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - big huge mega hug for you hun. I'm not to great at expressing my sympathies in words, but I really feel for you. I really did want this to be your turn,and am gutted for you. I know you are having a horrid time but the fact that you have DH as support and are planning on getting back on the horse is a step forward. Enjoy your drinks tommorow, and have one for us xx

Well had our scan, it's not gonna happen for bean 2 and its re absorbing. We are being positive though, bean One is healthy and have been discharged back to our regular doc. We can now move on and start making plans. We are grateful for what we have and not hanging on the negative. Bean measures 20.8mm so they have now dated us at 8+6 and due date is 27th feb (just as well 2010 isnt a leap year!)

Thanks for all your support ladies, am hoping many more of you can look forward to BFPs in the not so distant future xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Som and congratulations that Bean is doing well. The other one wasn't meant to be hun and I'm sure you will go on to have a happy healthy pregnancy now that you know. 

Why is Sainsbury's full of heavily pregnant women when your AF has just come?!?!?! I managed to make it around without crying though so at least I'm getting better. 

Really want a G&T but I promised DH that I'll wait until we get the BFN.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- no surprise but I got a BFN this morning. At least it is final and we can move on. 
Looking forward to speaking to Qm's on Monday so we can plan the next cycle. 

Hope you are all well


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

hi kezza, so sorry that this cycle didn't work out, but really admire your enthusiasm to continue. one day or another it is bound to work, and however hard it is we just have to keep going until our dreams come true. i'll be praying for you and dh on your next cycle.

I've just gotten my last AF before starting treatment, the next one I will be starting the pill and I'm very excited! feels kinda strange now it is all so near. How far in advance do the drugs get delivered to your house does anyone know? I'm just worried that I need them in just over 3 weeks and I haven't heard a thing. I am sure QM said the company would ring me to arrange delivery.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this weekend so far, glorious weather x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Sillybilly- drugs normally arrive within 2 weeks of you starting. The willow centre will call you to arrange delivery. If you don't hear anything in the next 10 days then call Qm's to check. 

thanks for your support. I'm hoping that I'll be able to start after my next period so hopefully we will be cycle buddies. They said our free go was September so hopefully I'll have this period, the next one will be 23rd August and then I can start on 26th August. I guess I'll know more on Monday. If they delay it by 6 months for some reason then DH and I have decided we are going to go elsewhere. 

I want to get 3 go's in before I'm 35 in march. So another go in Sept/Oct then another in Feb/March and then I think we'll stop it they don't work. 

I'm going to enjoy the next month of not thinking about it and getting excited about our next stage.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey girlies

Kezza   - sorry about your BFN today. I wanted to say I admire your positive attitude and I agree with you that the best way to move on is by getting back onto the horse straight away. Let us know how your chat with QM goes on monday. If you start in september we will be cycle buddies with SillieBillie  

Silliebillie - i know what you mean about the start of treatment becoming more real with last AF before starting the pill   my last AF started on Wednesday. Regarding the drugs delivery Julie told me she had requested ours to be delivered by 01/08 so I expect to receive a call from the courier at some point next week. She said the packs of cilest should be in the box and will need them so I can start mine on 23/08.

We had our appointment with Dr G this morning to go over our immune results. He said that quite a few markers are high and need treating however we have a few things in our favour (excellent AMH ovarian reserve, my age and also the fact that they tested the way my high Natural Killer cells react to treatment in the lab and they get suppressed nicely by treatment).
I don't know if any of this will mean anything to you girls but I will need to have IVIG x1 + intralipids x1 + LITx1 during IVF. I will also need to take gestone and clexane I think. Finally he has recommanded Humira however I am not overly keen on that one as it is puts you at risk of catching infections more easily so we probably won't take this one and hope that the other things will do the trick which he said they may well do as all is interlinked but not sure it would be enough...

He said he would provide a note for me to ask work if I could work from home during treatment due to worries over catching swine flu with immuno-suppressive drugs. We'll see how it goes as i wasn't particularly keen to discuss fertility issues at work but may have no choice. I have a wonderful boss who really cares about people in his team so I feel i could discuss this with him but i'm worried about HR knowing if we have to tell them and I really don't want lots of people in the office to know about my situation as it's hard enough without adding the pressure of other people knowing what you're going through  

Will you all get signed off in the 2ww? If so are you telling work about ivf? i think i should definitely get signed off in the 2ww as i have a job with a lot of pressure especially in the month october !
Finally I wanted to ask if your DHs had given some thought as to whether to provide the   at home or at the bridge? My DH is in 2 minds about this as he would feel more confortable at home but obviously doesn't want to compromise our chances by not producing a fresh sample on site... but then he's worried about not being able to produce at all at the bridge !!  

Sorry about the long and probably confusing post girls, I just wanted to share all of this with you  

Pinpin x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - I really don't know what to say hun. Seems everyone has used all the best comments and anything else would seem lame. Hang in there xxx

Sillybilley - The Willow Centre seem to be pretty organised and there deliveries are pretty flexible. I was given there no. along with my initial forms, so you could check to see if you have it and call them direct your self. Mine arrived about 6 weeks in advance but then I had a few months between appt and treatment starting just because how my AF fell and appts available.

Well am up bright and early to go car booting, have had a big de clutter and as well as leaving us with more space hoping to boost the mat leave/baby fund. Hope it doesn't rain! Hope your all having a good weekend xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Som- Nothing anyone can say at the moment. I thought I was doing ok until I went to bed last night and cried myself to sleep. Not sure DH knows what to do with me! I just need to grieve and find acceptance. I guess I feel better after I have spoken to QM's on Monday. Your support has been invaluable girlies as you trully know how I feel. 

Pinpin- I had my ET transfer on a Saturday and went back to work on Tuesday. Now I'm wishing I had taken the 2ww off but they said it doesn't make any difference. I'm guessing with you it might. Work knew why I was off but next time I'm just going to tell them that I'm going in for an operation and take 2 weeks off (week of EC/ET and 1ww of 2ww). Time does drag though so if you can keep busy then it will help you with the stress. Sounds like Dr G is getting you sorted out. 

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza -   hope you're doing ok.

Somnium -  , know exactly how you're feeling hun, Kezza is right, it obviously wasn't meant to be which is the way I'm trying to look at it, but there's always the little doubt could we have done anything to help it.  But no, we couldn't, the nurse said it is just natures way.  Hope you're doing ok though.

Pinpin - sounds like Dr G knows exactly what he is at, am glad you now have a plan of action.  I took just over a week off for the 2WW, think it was nearly a week and a half in the end.  Do whatever you feel is right hun.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend.

Didi messaged about doing another meet up soon, how do you guys feel about meeting up over the next couple of weeks?  

love SD xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeh I'll come to any meet ups - soz haven't been posting much - just love reading about everyone else.

Sleepy - soz to hear your news, but glad the other is doing ok.

If anything is arranged just PM me any details, as sometimes i don't check the threads as often as I should.

Not much to say on my front really, just getting a tummy now and looking forward to good things to come   

Feline x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Thanks sleepy  well I'm up for a meet up, would love to meet you folks in person and as I'm always chattin to OH about you, I'm sure he wouldn't mind


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up all!

I would be delighted to meet, just let us know when and I'll try and squeeze it into the madness x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Off on holidays to Biarritz tomorrow morning early so just wanted to send you all   and hugs until we get back.  I've been packing and unpacking as I think we're overweight!!      Oh would love to see you again and meet some new girlies but won't be back until the 12th of august and busy the rest of that week so let me know what you arrange and will let you know if I can make it.  Kezza    

 to all and speak soon,

Sam   

P.S: my baby's started to walk properly today    She'd been toddling along furniture for a while and letting go but today she's become very confident and nearly runs


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza –  Been thinking of you this weekend. Glad that you’re being so positive about moving on and starting the next TX – I really admire your drive. Of course you can’t be positive all the time and there are going to be lows whilst you grieve this cycle. We’re all here to support you.  
I’m with you on the pregnant women thing – they are everywhere I look. Stupidly my mind has started doing things like ‘if you see another one before the trains pulls away it means it’ll be a positive cycle’… ARGH!! I try to stop my head but it just squirrels away on it’s own… Also Kezza – there’s a detox thing in Zita West book which is supposed to be good between IVF cycles… theory is that you pump your body full of drugs so it’s good to try to detox some out before you start again. Think it’s a 4 day detox…

Som – I hope you manage to focus on the positive…   a strong healthy bean which is growing day by day… YEAH!!! It’s what we all dream and pray for and a pisces baby to wait to meet. Role on February 

Sillybilly – it’ll go really quickly from here… The drugs came about 2 weeks before I needed them. They called me out of the blue to arrange delivery..

Pinpin – great that your natural killer cells reacted so well to tx in the lab . I’ve been a bit all over the place about work/time off and what to day. I’ve told my boss and he’s really supportive and has told me to take as much time off as I need. Problem is that my job is kind of non stop and even if I’m off I’m still working. I was planning to work from home for most of my 2ww but am now worried as my boss is off for the next 3 weeks and I don’t want everyone else in the office thinking I’m slacking… I’m not sure what to do. The 2 pregnant women who work with me know (I brokedown in front of my of them not long after she announced she was pregnant). I’d also appreciate other peoples thoughts. It’s not so much them knowing.. .it’s how to deal with it afterwards – positive or negative outcome…?? 
On the sperm front my DH is planning to ‘do it' at QM and carry it in the massive case to the bridge with him…

Hi sleepy – how are you doing? I wasn’t reading when Didi was on this thread… I’ll have to go back and have a catch up. I quite like the idea of a meet up… not so sure if it’s just the pregnant girls though (I’m sure you understand)… 

Samia - have a lovely holiday...

As for me… day 5 of DR and AF arrived yesterday. Think it has been desperate to arrive after such a long time on the pill. DR is going ok so far. The first day was odd as my tongue felt huge for a while after each sniff and my vision was a bit blurry, but that’s gone now. Now all I seem to have is the dreaded headache people talk about. I never have headaches usually so it’s all a bit odd. Feels like a caterpillar is just under my eyebrow on a treadmill… endlessly walking along doing a bit of burrowing….  Could be far worse (but hopefully won’t be). I’m getting more and more excited now… 

Hi to everyone else. 
Nic x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is okay.
Well i drove to work at 7am this morning only to find i'm actually late turn and due in at 2pm... so came back home again! 
Weekend was a washout - DH has swine flu so i've been quarantined nursemaid but so far have managed to escape it and have no symptoms!  
Anyone under Kingston PCT and know if you get more than 1 cycle?

Kezza - so sorry to hear about your cycle.  Your PMA is wonderful though but only natural to feel tearful about what could have been.  I hope that your wait is short and sweet for your next cycle and that it's definitely 2nd time lucky for you and your DH  

Nic - fantastic on the DR front.... caterpillar on a treadmill under your eyebrows? not so much so! 

Samia - have a fantastic holiday... we are off to Saint Cyprien in 2 weeks and 5 sleeps NOT that i'm counting!!

PinPin - excellent news re your appt - sounds VERY positive which is just what you needed to hear.  Re telling work - i get time off for scans and i believe for EC and ET but nothing else so will take some annual leave - it means i'll have to tell my Sergeant but then when i come back i will be on restricted duties.  The MET also do restricted duties when you are stimming probably in case i start trying to kill the suspects in the cells....  Re the swimmers... DH will have to do his at The Bridge as they have to be fresh and by the time i've had my egg collection done and he has got to the bridge they'd probably be dead!

Hey to the rest of you guys


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Got an appointment on 10th August to discuss next cycle. Because we went private the first time then this is our free go. So it depends on when they can fit us in but we are hoping for a September cycle. Katie said that she wants me to have a month off and get my periods regular. So hopefully we can start around mid-September with EC around end of october- so lots of time to recover and detox (what really!!- or drink lots of wine before I have to become tee-total again!!)

Feeling very sad still and like my life is on hold (probably for other reasons involving work and whether to change jobs now). All the advice I've had from friends etc has been useful (have a couple of weeks of not thinking about it etc) but some things are easier said than done. We've decided not to tell our F&F about our next attempt as I think it puts too much pressure on you as a couple. 

I guess I'm not unusual in the fact that this is all that I think about. It does take over your whole world and planning your life around when you might have a baby. Some of my friends have got pregnant the first month trying and it must be nice to think "we'd like to have another baby when no.1 is 3 years old so lets start trying in march!!". For us, who are fertility challenged, then we will take whenever we can and the sooner the better. 

At least if cycle 2 works then the baby/babies will be due in July/August and we can have lots of summer parties for their birthday's!!

Nic- I had a terrible time too with the DR'ing. Headaches, sore eyes, dizziness. But it gets easier when you start stimming- when do you go for your DR scan? 

Hope you are all well. Sorry for the rant but it really helps. 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kezza - great news about getting an appointment so soon. Can I ask you how much a private cycle of tx cost?? If this one doesn't work I would be just like you and keen to get on with the next go... 
My DR scan is next Monday... What time is your appointment on the 10th? I'm also there on the 10th for another scan.. It's also our anniversary so think dildo cam will be a great way to celebrate


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic, 

I'm not sure. I've got to ring the invoicing dept this afternoon but I think it will be around £3500. 

My app is 2pm on 10th July. I'll be carrying a purple bag and green folder! 

Fingers crossed for Monday!! 

xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Nic

Meet up is not just for the pregnant girls. I am lurking at the moment but not posting. I bust my knee and waiting for surgery next week , that coupled with a terrible time TTC ( too long to go into) we are not thinking about babies at the moment. I am going to try and get to the next meet up however.

didi
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi girls!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry i haven't been round much lately, but feeling very down at the moment about the whole TTC,also few more problems on the relationship side of things too  

anyhow................
kezzababes...i am so sorry darling it didn't work this time    . girls have said all important! I am hoping that you can move forward asap and that number 2 is the lucky one for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10th august round the corner, will be counting the days with you xxx      

Somnium ...I am very sad for bean number two  !!! On the other hand .....fab news, Nr1 is growing well! wishing you best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy! enjoy    xx

PinPin...fab news about the good response to the treatment!     xx

Samia...have fab hols, try to stay calm (re family....), and i must say   to the running around   get your trainers on to follow. there's no going back! xxxx

Rosh....  silly   . everytime i look you loose weight, well done !! Still don't know more that '1 NHS cycle' only under Kingston PCT. But seeing dr. Bevan 12th august so will ask again.....  to your DH xxxx

Love to all ladies, keep away from swine flu (too late for rosh   )

ven
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Venda you are an angel! If you can ask at your appt i'd be eternally grateful... what is your August appt for?  We are off in October but it feels like forever and i'm sick of waiting.  What a grump! I wanted to go private but DH doesn't want to since he said we get 1 go free and we can't really afford it - fair point i guess but think it has more to do with his 'wounded pride' at the IVF and he is hoping for a natural pregnancy!

Sorry to hear that you are a bit down hun - me too, i'm sure we'll bounce back and be super smiley in no time


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Meet up is for everyone, we did one a couple of months ago and there were 3 of us not pg, 3 just pg and 2 with new babies, so it's always a good mixture, therefore lots to talk about.  I am happy to organise, last one was in Surbiton, but know the one before that was in the Albany in Thames Ditton, where suits most people?

What about when, obviously people away, I'm away end of Aug, Sam is away from now, we could try do week after next although that wouldn't suit Sam, or we could leave it until the beginning of Sept when everyone finished their holidays?  Or do one next week or week after and another one in Sept?

SD x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey
I won't be around until September as i have nights at work then away for 2.5 weeks BUT if i miss this round then i'll catch up at the next one


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies I would love to meet up but won't be around much till Sept too

           
to everyone


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203300.0


----------

